# دورة لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري /ابراهيم كريم - بروابط متعددة



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بفضل الله تعالي اعلن عن بدء دورة هامه لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم عبد السلام​ 
والدورة ستتناول تصميم كافه الاساسات باختلاف انواعها (سطحيه وعميقه ) مدعمه بامثله وشرح وافي باذن الله تعالي لانواع التربه وتصنيفها طبقا لتحملها والتجارب المطلوبه لها والهبوط وحساباته ومشاكل التربه واسلوب التغلب عليها وتصميم الحوائط الساندة واتزانها والسملات والميدات الرابطه بين القواعدة وتصميم القواعد المرتكزة علي خوازيق وطرق تصميم هامات الخوازيق والوسادة الكابوليه وسملات الهامات والكثير من المعلومات التي تفيد كل مهندس باذن الله تعالي وفضله
والله ولي التوفيق 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 

الموضوع يحتوى على 

روابط الموضوع الاصلية وهى من رفع الـ م ابراهيم عبد السلام صاحب هذا الموضوع 
وروابط اخرى اضافية على الفورشير من رفع الـ م احبك فى الله​
أولا - رابط واحـــد شامل جميع المحاضرات والمرفقات 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/LhRErAhK/sharing.html

او
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5#1,1​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
ثانيا -ملف فيديو لشرح محتويات الدورة​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HN83HP7​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/MsfAUQzL/___online.html​​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ثالثاً - روابط متعددة لكل محاضرة علي حدا​ 
المحاضرة رقم (1)
علي جزئين​ 
رابط الجزء الأول​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CBLNZ5TO​ 
رابط الجزء الثانى​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XRIGFDR5​ 
أو 
المحاضرة كاملة​ علي رابط واحد ​
http://www.4shared.com/file/RgU_gus7/1_online.html​ 
*ملف شرح المحاضرة الاولي*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1940566-post47.html
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة رقم (2)​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MQ6CZM27​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/btO21lp3/2_online.html

*ملف الشرح المستخدم في شرح محاضرات الاساسات من المحاضرة رقم 1 حتي المحاضرة رقم 4 وبدايه المحاضرة رقم 5*
 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1944459-post102.html
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة رقم (3)​
رابط الجزء الأول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GBGIEALW 

رابط الجزء الثانى

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0HZ7IRVF 

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/8qSKPc4J/3_online.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة رقم (4)​
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFH5HQRD
 
أو

*http://www.4shared.com/file/7HTHUihf/4_online.html
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
المحاضرة رقم (5)

رابط الجزء الأول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IGCJ0RJD
 
رابط الجزء الأول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DMY559KE

أو 
المحاضرة كاملة​ علي رابط واحد ​
http://www.4shared.com/file/fUEeNECJ/5_online.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة رقم (6)

رابط الجزء الأول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K9BMWD9K 

رابط الجزء الثانى

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19WKFZO8
 
أو 
المحاضرة كاملة​ علي رابط واحد 

http://www.mediafire.com/?dbtu61boh87szzh​أو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/UXtpzhKV/6_online.html
*
الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 6*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1999859-post249.html 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة رقم (7)

رابط الجزء الأول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GRBXNF64

رابط الجزء الثانى

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KCJ4923D

أو 
المحاضرة كاملة​ علي رابط واحد 

 http://www.4shared.com/file/U0UnrSc9/__7.html

 أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/ws6bfBpQ/7_online.html

ملف ال word المستعمل بشرح المحاضرتين 7و8

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2032548-post322.html 

*ملف الاتوكاد المستعمل بشرح المحاضرتين رقم 7 و 8*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2032559-post323.html


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة رقم (8)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFA67PIS

أو
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/-jpamb_l/8_online.html

أو

 * رابط المحاضرة رقم 8 للاساسات بامتداد avi
 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W3M6B1Q2 
 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المحاضرة رقم (9)

 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03XZAOQ5
 
 أو

رابط المحاضرة رقم 9 للاساسات بامتداد avi 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3F1AZL1W 

أو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/Z_FXpYkC/9_online.html 
 ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> بفضل الله تعالي اعلن عن بدء دورة هامه لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم عبد السلام​
> والدورة ستتناول تصميم كافه الاساسات باختلاف انواعها (سطحيه وعميقه ) مدعمه بامثله وشرح وافي باذن الله تعالي لانواع التربه وتصنيفها طبقا لتحملها والتجارب المطلوبه لها والهبوط وحساباته ومشاكل التربه واسلوب التغلب عليها وتصميم الحوائط الساندة واتزانها والسملات والميدات الرابطه بين القواعدة وتصميم القواعد المرتكزة علي خوازيق وطرق تصميم هامات الخوازيق والوسادة الكابوليه وسملات الهامات والكثير من المعلومات التي تفيد كل مهندس باذن الله تعالي وفضله
> والله ولي التوفيق ​


 
اعانك الله يا اخ ابراهيم علي هذا المجهود وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك وجزاك خيراً عنا وعن كل الاعضاء 
في انتظار محاضراتك الممتعة :20:


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الف شكر ليك اخي الكريم م\ محي علي مجهودك معنا الف شكرا
واقدم لحضراتكم رابط فيديو لشرح محتويات الدورة بفضل الله تعالي 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HN83HP7
واسال الله العلي القدير التوفيق


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجهود المبذولة


----------



## Eng-spring (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس
ولكم ممكن ابقاء الرفع على ال 4shared???


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> الف شكر ليك اخي الكريم م\ محي علي مجهودك معنا الف شكرا
> واقدم لحضراتكم رابط فيديو لشرح محتويات الدورة بفضل الله تعالي
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4hn83hp7
> واسال الله العلي القدير التوفيق


 
الشكر ليك انت يا اخ ابراهيم وربنا يجازيك كل خير 

وتمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## king of rap (22 نوفمبر 2010)

يرجى وضع رابط الدورة على موقع ال4shared


----------



## ahmadmagdy88 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاساسات موضوع مهم جد الف الف الف الف شكر ربنا يباركلك وتعم الاستفاده على الجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-spring قال:


> شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس
> ولكم ممكن ابقاء الرفع على ال 4shared???


 


king of rap قال:


> يرجى وضع رابط الدورة على موقع ال4shared


 

ان شاء الله الاخ ابراهيم بيرفع الروابط علي اي موقع وبعض الاخوة الاعضاء بيحملوها وبيرفعوها علي المواقع المطلوبه - المهم ان الاخ ابراهيم يوفر لنا المادة العلميه ويبقي كتر الف خيره لحد كده مع العلم انا شخصيا لا استطيع التحميل من الميجاابلود لكن ان شاء الله الاخوة الاعضاء فيهم البركه والخير 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا 
شكرى اليك المهندس اسلام ( هندسة شبرا)


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

والله اخ ابراهيم كلك خير وبركه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر البقيه ............

مع تحياتي


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر خاص للمهندس إباهيم على كل المجهود الذى يبذله مع أخوانه وأبنائه المهندسين الصغار حديثى التخرج :61:وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته إن شاء الله*​*نرجو من الأخ العزيز toforward أن يتم جميله ويقوم برفع دورة الأساسات على رابط الميديا فير وجزاه الله خيرا ً
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5#*​


----------



## alaa_ce (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحبك في الله (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng-spring قال:


> شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس
> ولكم ممكن ابقاء الرفع على ال 4shared???





king of rap قال:


> يرجى وضع رابط الدورة على موقع ال4shared





mohy_y2003 قال:


> ان شاء الله الاخ ابراهيم بيرفع الروابط علي اي موقع وبعض الاخوة الاعضاء بيحملوها وبيرفعوها علي المواقع المطلوبه - المهم ان الاخ ابراهيم يوفر لنا المادة العلميه ويبقي كتر الف خيره لحد كده مع العلم انا شخصيا لا استطيع التحميل من الميجاابلود لكن ان شاء الله الاخوة الاعضاء فيهم البركه والخير
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


Consider it DONE​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

باذن الله وفضله تم النتهاء من المحاضرة الاولي وجاري رفعها وغدا باذن الله الرابط ولكم جميعا كل الشكر والتحيه


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> باذن الله وفضله تم النتهاء من المحاضرة الاولي وجاري رفعها وغدا باذن الله الرابط ولكم جميعا كل الشكر والتحيه


*
اود ان اشكرك من صميم قلبى على هذا الجهد والتميززززززززز ،، بارك الله في وقتك وحفظك الله ورعاك لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين 


تقبل مروري *​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك لكل ما يقربك اليه سبحانه و تعالي

نهني انفسنا علي الموضوع الجديد و متابعين بامر الرحمن مع حضرتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا استطيع التعبير عن شكرى لحضرتك يا اخى الكريم سوا ان اتمنى لك المزيد من العطاء والعلم والثواب من الله سبحانه وتعالى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله احمد مجدى**..*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استمتعت لمحتوي الفيديو جزاك الله خيرا م ابراهيم و انوه فقط للأشارة عن كود الأساسات اثناء الشرح لو امكن لأن فيه غموض في بعض النقاط


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر مهندسنا الكبير المهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الرائع وربنا يوفقك
ارجو رفع الرابط على الميديا فير​


----------



## م.إسلام (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مش ممكن مش ممكن مش ممكن مش ممكن , عظمه على عظمه على عظمه على عظمه , بس امته هندخل في برامج السيف و الساب و الإيتابس


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت رفع المحاضره على اى موقع غير الميجا ابلود مش شغال خالص
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك م ابراهيم على جهودكم المستمرة لمساعدة الجميع بالقسم المدنى
اعانك الله ووفقك الى كل ما يحب ويرضى

تم تثبيت الموضوع بتلك الروابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

وان شاء الله تعالى يتم تثبيته قريبا بمواضيع القسم المدنى - من قبلى او من قبل احد الزملاء المشرفين عند البدء برفع محاضرات الدورة التدريبية 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط آخر (ملف فيديو لشرح محتويات الدورة )علي بركة الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/MsfAUQzL/___online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط واحد لجميع المحاضرات 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/LhRErAhK/sharing.html


----------



## motafa (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك الخير فعلاً إني أعجبت بإبداعك
جزى الله الخير كل من قام بهذا الملتقى
أعجبت بكم وبما تكتبون وما تشرحون
فشكري الخالص لكم

أخوكم المصمم الهندسي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط آخر (ملف فيديو لشرح محتويات الدورة )علي بركة الله
> http://www.4shared.com/file/msfauqzl/___online.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط واحد لجميع المحاضرات
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/lhrerahk/sharing.html


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خيرا على هذه المجهودات الجبارة م إبراهيم
واعانك الله على إكمال ما بدات وكتب الله أجرك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اشكر لكم جميعا هذا التفاعل الجميل وربنا يقدرني واكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا وباذن الله الدورة ستكون ايضا حسب مواصفات وتوصيات الكود المصري ولكم جميعا كل الشكر واليوم باذن الله ميعاد المحاضرة الاولي بالاساسات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وزادك علما


----------



## abumo3az (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك لحضرتك فى وقتك وعلمك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
مجهود كبير جدا ماشاء الله 
لا نملك لحضرتك الا الدعاء بخيرى الدنيا والأخرة
وارجوا الا تنسى تطبيق الترخيم على برنامج الساف وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس إبراهيم ..
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## nigm_84 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة دورة ممتازة وارجو انزال جميع الملفات الخاصة بالدورة ومشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويجازيك خيرا


----------



## التوأم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع بارك الله لك فى وقت وعملك وجميع شئون حياتك


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر وحده لا يكفى ولكن نتوجه إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمنحك موفور الصحة ويزيدك علما ويرزقك من الحلال الطيب 
ويبارك لك فى وقتك ويجازيك خيرا ويوفقك لإتمام ما بدأت ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة الاولي في دورة الاساسات
رابط الجزء 1 في المحاضرة الاولي للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CBLNZ5TO
رابط الجزء 2 في المحاضرة الاولي للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XRIGFDR5
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## king of rap (23 نوفمبر 2010)

م/إبراهيم ، يرجى تحميل الملفات على الرابيدشير أو الميديا فاير، لأن الميجاأبلود محظور في السعودية،
شكرا لك على الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (23 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس المكرم الاستشاري ابراهيم 
الرجاء رفع الحلقات علي ال 4 shared وذلك لان موقع الميجا محجوب بالسعوديه وذلك للنفع والاستفاده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما تبذله من مجهود


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



king of rap قال:


> م/إبراهيم ، يرجى تحميل الملفات على الرابيدشير أو الميديا فاير، لأن الميجاأبلود محظور في السعودية،
> شكرا لك على الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا



حاضر يا اخي الكريم وانا اسف لان الموقع دا بيحمل معايا كويس لكن فيه زملاء كتير بياخدو المحاضرات ويحطوها علي مواقع اخري كثيرة جدا تتيح لحضرتك التنزيل منها لكن حاضر ساحاول رفع المحاضرات القادمه علي 4shear 
تحت امرك حاضر ولك التحيه وكل الشكر لمرورك الكريم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> المهندس المكرم الاستشاري ابراهيم
> الرجاء رفع الحلقات علي ال 4 shared وذلك لان موقع الميجا محجوب بالسعوديه وذلك للنفع والاستفاده
> وجزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما تبذله من مجهود



حاضر يا اخي الكريم وانا اسف لان الموقع دا بيحمل معايا كويس لكن فيه زملاء كتير بياخدو المحاضرات ويحطوها علي مواقع اخري كثيرة جدا تتيح لحضرتك التنزيل منها لكن حاضر ساحاول رفع المحاضرات القادمه علي 4shear 
تحت امرك حاضر ولك التحيه وكل الشكر لمرورك الكريم


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الكريم​


----------



## حمزهههههه (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر علي المجود الاكثر من رائع مهندس ابراهيم ونتمني منك الكثير


----------



## مش لاقي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي ملف شرح المحاضرة الاولي للاساسات
وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 2 أساسات
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

king of rap قال:


> م/إبراهيم ، يرجى تحميل الملفات على الرابيدشير أو الميديا فاير، لأن الميجاأبلود محظور في السعودية،
> شكرا لك على الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا





الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي ملف شرح المحاضرة الاولي للاساسات
> وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 2 أساسات
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد زيدو (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس *


----------



## saad_sakar (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مش هقلك غير ربنا يوفقك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وخليك فاكر قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وعمل صالح ينتفع به


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله الواحد مش عارف يقولك أيه يا بشمهندس أبراهيم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ربنا يكرمك و يرفع قدرك في الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## اين333 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر واعجاب*

عجز اللسان ان يوفيك حقك ولكن القلب يسأل ربه بأن يجزيك كل ما فعلت ومهما تكلمنا لا نوفيك حقك يوجد من خلق الله ذكور واناث ولكن الرجال قليل انت من الرجال ( ومن المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليهم ) اسأل الله ان تكون منهم 
وشكرا جزيلا
مهندس / وليد رضوان


----------



## أحبك في الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 1 
http://www.4shared.com/file/RgU_gus7/1_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 1
> http://www.4shared.com/file/rgu_gus7/1_online.html



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mh1234eg (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مليون شكر على المجهود الرائع المبذول منك وجزاك الله كل خير عليه


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر وحسبنا الله في الكليه اللي جعلتنا حفيظه وبتدينا حجات ملهاش علاقه بالواقع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

king of rap قال:


> م/إبراهيم ، يرجى تحميل الملفات على الرابيدشير أو الميديا فاير، لأن الميجاأبلود محظور في السعودية،
> شكرا لك على الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


 صبرا اخي الفاضل فبعض الزملاء يقومون باعادة الرفع علي روابط متعددة و لولا ضعف النت عندي لقمت باعادة الرفع و المساعدة يكفي استاذنا الفاضل تقديم المادة العلمية و جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة للأرقام التي اعطيتها حضرتك للأنواع المختلفة من التربة مثل الكثافة و زاوية الأحتكاك هل يمكن الأعتماد عليها بصفة عامة اذا ما كان تقرير التربة تنقصه تلك المعلومة ؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## layth77 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر استاذنا الفاضل على هذة المحاضرات الرائعة وارفق لكم صور البناية التي انهارت في الصين والتي ذكرها استاذنا في المحاضرة رقم واحد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bap0sfoza0q00ao


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم الملف السمتخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 2 للاساسات
وجاري رفع المحاضرة الان
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بالنسبة للأرقام التي اعطيتها حضرتك للأنواع المختلفة من التربة مثل الكثافة و زاوية الأحتكاك هل يمكن الأعتماد عليها بصفة عامة اذا ما كان تقرير التربة تنقصه تلك المعلومة ؟؟؟؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا



نعم يمكنك الاعتماد عليها تمام ومرفق بمشاركتي السابقه ملف شرح المحاضرتين الاول والثانيه وفيها معلومات اكتر يمكنك الاعتماد عليها تمام في الحكم علي انواع وتوصيف التربه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## hawkar1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

thank uuuuuuuu


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ابراهيم ...
وانتقل النهر من مصبه الأول الى مصب آخر ولا عليك اختر ما شئت من المصبات ما شئت .. بل عساك ان ركدت وما تحركت بمائك فهو يجرى أمام العيون وفى الصدور ... 
* *[font=&quot](ولما رأيت الصبح قد سل سيفـه[/font][font=&quot] وولى انهزاماً ليله وكواكـبـه[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]ولاح احمرارٌ قلت قد ذبح الدجى وهذا دمٌ قد ضمخ الليل ساكبه )[/font]*​ *
فأنت صبح ذبح ليل (أعمل أى حاجة يا عم وكله كويس ) صبح به غدا ترفع به رايات لم ترفع من قبل .....

لكن يا بشمهند ابرهيم عودا على بدءء للمحاضرة الأولى :
حضرتك دخلت فى تقسيم التربة وأنواعها فأرجو من حضرتك التكرم التنويه البسيط كيفية التعرف على هذه التربة فى الموقع عند عمل الجسات مثلا من خلال الملمس أو الرائحة ... وممكن يكون ده شغل موقع شوية بس على قدر الاستطاعة ...
*


----------



## ashrafnasr (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يامهندسنا الغالي المهندس ابراهيم بجد احنا في حاجه ماسه لهذه الدوره دوره تصميم الاساسات وربنا يوفقك في تنفيذ ماتدريد من الدوره ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يارب وعاجزين عن الشكر لهذه الدوره ودوره اهم نقاط التصميم والدوره المستقبليه الي حضرتك عايز تتطرق اليها التي تتطرق الي المنشئات العاليه والمنشئات الخاصه بجد محتاجين لعلم حضرتك في هذه الدورات اعوك الله وكرمك يارب ويارب في ميزان حسناتك يارب يارب بجد يعجز اللسان عن كلمات الشكر


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يبارك في وقتك ويجزيك عن كل من أستفاد منك خيرا في الدنيا والاخره هو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 2 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MQ6CZM27
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## leader2010 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم 
ارجو من سيادتكم اعطائى بعض النصائح انا مازلت طالب واريد الاستفاده من خبره حضرتك لتحقيق اقصى استفاده من الدراسه وارجو توضيح مدى العلاقه بين الدراسه والعمل فى المواقع وتصميم المنشاءات وما هى النصائح التى تجعل المتخرج كفء عند تخرجه
ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر
وارجو مشاركه اصحاب الخبرة فى ذلك​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 2 للاساسات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=mq6czm27
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحبك في الله (24 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/btO21lp3/2_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 2
> http://www.4shared.com/file/bto21lp3/2_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اشرت حضرتك في المحاضرة رقم 1 اننا يجب عند تصميمنا لمبني دراسة المباني المجاورة و التحقق من سلامتها 
لو المبني الذي اقوم بدراسته محاط بثلاث جيران مطلوب مني ان ابحث عن النظام النشائي للثلاث مباني و ادرس الهبوط اسفلهم ؟؟؟ حقيقة هذه النقطة غامضة بالنسبة لي و اخر حدود معلوماتي عن سلامة المباني المجاورة هو سند جوانب الحفر بطرق امنة تحافظ علي سلامة الأرواح و المنشئات
بالنسبة لموضوع فواصل التمدد و التي تم مناقشتها في الرابط التالي
اعلم انني اسبق الأحداث في الشرح لكن حبيت اضيف السؤال ليتضمنه تفسير حضرتك و حيث انه متعلق بسؤالي السابق فيمكننا التنويه عن الرد بصفة عامة الي ان يأتي دور هذه الجزئية من الشرح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224392.html 

في المشاركة رقم 11
ان نجعل الهبوط متساوي بين جزأي المبني المختلفين في الأرتفاع عند فاصل الهبوط كيف نقوم بهذا التحقيق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اشرت حضرتك في المحاضرة رقم 1 اننا يجب عند تصميمنا لمبني دراسة المباني المجاورة و التحقق من سلامتها
> لو المبني الذي اقوم بدراسته محاط بثلاث جيران مطلوب مني ان ابحث عن النظام النشائي للثلاث مباني و ادرس الهبوط اسفلهم ؟؟؟ حقيقة هذه النقطة غامضة بالنسبة لي و اخر حدود معلوماتي عن سلامة المباني المجاورة هو سند جوانب الحفر بطرق امنة تحافظ علي سلامة الأرواح و المنشئات
> بالنسبة لموضوع فواصل التمدد و التي تم مناقشتها في الرابط التالي
> ...


 
اعتقد ان هذا الرابط خطأ - لانه رابط هذه الدورة - :7:- لو ممكن حضرتك ترفقي الرابط المقصود حتي نستطيع المتابعة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا الرابط خطأ - لانه رابط هذه الدورة - :7:- لو ممكن حضرتك ترفقي الرابط المقصود حتي نستطيع المتابعة


 
بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل للمتابعة و قمت بتعديل مشاركتي السابقة و الي حضراتكم الرابط مرة اخري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224392.html


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا وفقك الله في هذا العمل وبارك الله في وقتك واعانك الله علي فعل الخيرات

لان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا 

الان الدكتور طلعت محمد عويس

كان بيقول لنا اهم حاجه في المنشأت الاساسات واخر دور في المبني


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اثناء شرح حضرتك للماضرة الثانية قلت ان عدد الدقات يقابله في الجدول قيمة ال c 
هل عبارة عن مقاومة الأحتكاك للتربة و التي نستخدمها عند حساب مقاومة الأنزلاق للحوائط الساندة؟ ام انني حدث عندي لبس في الأستماع
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اثناء شرح حضرتك للماضرة الثانية قلت ان عدد الدقات يقابله في الجدول قيمة ال c
> هل عبارة عن مقاومة الأحتكاك للتربة و التي نستخدمها عند حساب مقاومة الأنزلاق للحوائط الساندة؟ ام انني حدث عندي لبس في الأستماع
> بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


السلام عليكم
الجدول موضح به قيمه الضغط الحر وبقسمه الضغط الحر علي 2 نحصل علي قيمه c للتربه الطينيه
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وجاري الاطلاع علي اللينك المرسل بمعرفه سيادتكم
والله لي التوفيق


----------



## Jamal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابورنيم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا رب


----------



## حيدر جاسم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك يا أستاذ أبراهيم وجزاك الله خير متمنيا لكم تمام الصحة والعافية والتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## a_joe_vip (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ويارب يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك .....


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الجدول موضح به قيمه الضغط الحر وبقسمه الضغط الحر علي 2 نحصل علي قيمه c للتربه الطينيه
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وجاري الاطلاع علي اللينك المرسل بمعرفه سيادتكم
> والله لي التوفيق


 
اعتذر لكثرة الأسئلة 
ماذا يعني الضغط الحر فقد بحثت في مرجع عندي و لم اصل لتعريف 
هل الc للتربة الرملية دائما تؤخذ بصفر ام يحكمها تقرير التربة؟
اما عن الموضوع الذي ادرجت رابطه سابقا فانا اسئل تحديدا عن المشاركة رقم 11 الي ان يرد الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع الأصلي و هو كيف نحافظ علي ان يتساوي الهبوط اسفل جزأي المبني عند فاصل الهبوط
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اعتذر لكثرة الأسئلة
> ماذا يعني الضغط الحر فقد بحثت في مرجع عندي و لم اصل لتعريف
> جزاكم الله خيرا



_*قيمة q un ناتجة عن 
أختبار الضغط الغير محاط ( Unconfined compression test ) اختبار يجرى للتربة المتماسكة C- soil وقد يجرى على التربة الغير متماسكة) حالة مبسطة عن تجربة الضغط الثلاثى Triaxial test
طبعا بنأخذ نتائج التجربة على دائرة مور 






وبعد كده  C= q un / 2
qun قيمة تصف مدى تماسك التربة المتماسكة (التربة الطينية )
وهذا الجدول من الكود المصرى 





وهذه قيم صريحة لمقاومة الضغط غير المحاط





وطبعا انتظرى الرد من البشمهندس ابراهيم خلال المحاضرة وان كنت أعتقد أن هذا الكلام كله سيذكره البشمهندس ابراهيم ان شاء الله فى محاضرات مقاومة القص للتربة.
وفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة....
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> ا
> هل الc للتربة الرملية دائما تؤخذ بصفر ام يحكمها تقرير التربة؟
> ا



_*والله يا بشمهندس انا علمى ان مقامة القص للتربة يعبر عنها بمعاملى( C - زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلى للتربة )
تربة طيبية زاوية الاحتكاك = صفر 
تربة رملية  مقاومة التماسك( C) = صفر
تربة خليط  فيصبح هناك قيمة ل c وزاوية الاحتكاك ....*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*والله يا بشمهندس انا علمى ان مقامة القص للتربة يعبر عنها بمعاملى( C - زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلى للتربة )*_
> _*تربة طيبية زاوية الاحتكاك = صفر *_
> _*تربة رملية مقاومة التماسك( C) = صفر*_
> _*تربة خليط فيصبح هناك قيمة ل c وزاوية الاحتكاك ....*_


 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا 
من خلال تفسيرك لتلك المعاملات بحثت عن الجزأية الخاصة بالقص و وجدت الأجابة جزاك الله خيرا و هذه احدي الصفحات التي تحتوي جزا من الأجابة 







برجاء من لديه كود الأساسات هو عبارة عن 10 اجزاء و ما يتوافر لدي 4 اجزاء فقط فمن لديه الكود او رابط التنزيل يتفضل بارفاقه


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاساسات موضوع مهم جد الف الف الف الف شكر ربنا يباركلك وتعم الاستفاده على الجميع*​


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الكود المصري للاساسات
الجزء السادس
الاساسات المغرضة للاهتزازات
للتحميل
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ظƒظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ط³ط§ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³.rar 
احبكم في الله
دعواتكم
​


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الكود البريطاني للأساسات
​
Foundation British code

( نسخة ... pdf )
للتحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/13313839...fc_online.html​


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الكود المصرىللتربه والاساسات
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/543rOny1Xa7
ارجو ان تعم الفائده​


----------



## م.إسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام يا بشمهندس ابراهيم , في بداية المحاضرة الأولى و في كلامك عن حالات التحميل , كلامك مضبوط و ده كان موضوع لي من قبل كده و ده اللنك بتاعو http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233299.html , بس للأسف عمل حالات تحميل ع الساب صعب و مقرف جدا , يا ريت لو عندك حل


----------



## م.إسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الكود المصري للأساسات كاملا 222 ميجابيت , قم بتغيير الإمتداد بعد التنزيل إلي rar بدلا من wmv 

http://www.archive.org/download/foundation_code/foundation.wmv


----------



## م.إسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤال مهم لحضرتك , لو كل السكان في العمارة مثلا 10 أدوار تجمعوا مثلا في بلكوناتهم من جهة واحده من العمارة عشان يشوفوا منظر معين , فرح مثلا , مظاهرة , أي حاجه زي كده , يا ترى إيه موقف الأساسات لو كات منفصله مثلا أو غيرها من الحاله دي , هل هيحصلها هبوط ؟؟ ام هتنهار ؟؟ أو إيه بالضبط ؟؟ أرجو الرد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> الكود المصري للأساسات كاملا 222 ميجابيت , قم بتغيير الإمتداد بعد التنزيل إلي rar بدلا من wmv
> 
> http://www.archive.org/download/foundation_code/foundation.wmv



_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسلام ..
وصراحة وفرت علينا مجهود كبير فى تجميع الاجزاء كلها ....*_
_*وفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ...*_


----------



## م.إسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسلام ..
> وصراحة وفرت علينا مجهود كبير فى تجميع الاجزاء كلها ....*_
> _*وفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة ...*_




أشكرك بعمق و الحمد لله إنني وجدته في منتدى اخر شقيق من رفع مهندس محترم اسمه ابراهيم وذلك لينسب الفضل لأصحابه , و ما قمت به هو مجرد النقل للإفاده و الحمد لله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> سؤال مهم لحضرتك , لو كل السكان في العمارة مثلا 10 أدوار تجمعوا مثلا في بلكوناتهم من جهة واحده من العمارة عشان يشوفوا منظر معين , فرح مثلا , مظاهرة , أي حاجه زي كده , يا ترى إيه موقف الأساسات لو كات منفصله مثلا أو غيرها من الحاله دي , هل هيحصلها هبوط ؟؟ ام هتنهار ؟؟ أو إيه بالضبط ؟؟ أرجو الرد



_*أعتقد البلكونة ليس لها علاقة بالأساسات انما الأعمدة ...
وتجمع السكان فقد قال البشمهندس ابراهيم أن البلاكونات تصمم على حمل أفقى 80 كجم / م
والمسارح مثلا 150 كجم / م وعلى الساب مثلا تنقل هذه القوى الأفقية للكمرة بقوة أفقية وعزم لى (التواء ) ويمكنك الرجوع للمحاضرة التاسعة وانتظر الرد من البشمهندسس ابراهيم ان شاء الله
وفى مهندسين لا يأخذوا هذا الحمل الأفقى فى الاعتبار والخرسانة شغالة (سرها باتع برده )
وفقك الله لكل خير
*_


----------



## راسم النعيمي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع 22 محاضرات قيمة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مدكور باشا قال:


> الكود المصرىللتربه والاساسات
> 
> http://upload.9q9q.net/file/543rony1xa7
> 
> ارجو ان تعم الفائده​


 
جزاك الله خيرا الرابط لا يعمل معي هل ما تفضلت به الكود كاملا ام جزءا منه؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> الكود المصري للأساسات كاملا 222 ميجابيت , قم بتغيير الإمتداد بعد التنزيل إلي rar بدلا من wmv
> 
> http://www.archive.org/download/foundation_code/foundation.wmv


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا 
عند فتح الرابط لا يعطي موقع للتحميل انما يفتح الميديابلاير دون وجود اي روابط للdown load
معذرة ارجو المتابعة لأهمية تجميع اكواد الأساسات العشرة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> عند فتح الرابط لا يعطي موقع للتحميل انما يفتح الميديابلاير دون وجود اي روابط للdown load
> معذرة ارجو المتابعة لأهمية تجميع اكواد الأساسات العشرة



الرابط مباشر يحفظ عن طريق كليك يمين ثم حفظ باسم
جاري التحميل ولا ننسى تغيير الامتداد كما ذكر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الرابط مباشر يحفظ عن طريق كليك يمين ثم حفظ باسم
> جاري التحميل ولا ننسى تغيير الامتداد كما ذكر


 بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير 
جاري التحميل


----------



## abu_nazar (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الشرح المستخدم في شرح محاضرات الاساسات من المحاضرة رقم 1 حتي المحاضرة رقم 4 وبدايه المحاضرة رقم 5 
وجاري رفع المحاضرات 3 و 4 الان
واسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق


----------



## م.إسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> عند فتح الرابط لا يعطي موقع للتحميل انما يفتح الميديابلاير دون وجود اي روابط للdown load
> معذرة ارجو المتابعة لأهمية تجميع اكواد الأساسات العشرة



غيري الإمتداد من wmv إلى rar ثم فكي الضغط عادي


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 3 للاساسات
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 3 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GBGIEALW
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 3 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0HZ7IRVF
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الشرح المستخدم في شرح محاضرات الاساسات من المحاضرة رقم 1 حتي المحاضرة رقم 4 وبدايه المحاضرة رقم 5
> وجاري رفع المحاضرات 3 و 4 الان
> واسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم روابط المحاضرة رقم 3 للاساسات
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 3 للاساسات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=gbgiealw
> رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 3 للاساسات
> ...



تمت اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاصلية
كما تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 4 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFH5HQRD
وهي حوالي 86 ميجا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 4 للاساسات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=dfh5hqrd
> وهي حوالي 86 ميجا
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## king of rap (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس /إبراهيم ، يرجى من الإخوة الأعضاء رفع المحاضرات على ال4 شير أو الميديا فاير


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


كل الشكر لتثبيت الموضوع
وكل الشكر لحضرتك ولمجهودك الرائع جعله الله بميزان حسناتك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سبورت (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكر لك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و رجاءا رفع المحاضرات على موقع اخر بخلاف موقع الميجاابلوود


----------



## محمود مدكور (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> غيري الإمتداد من wmv إلى rar ثم فكي الضغط عادي


 كيف ذلك​


----------



## محمود مدكور (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس اسلام لقد تمت العمليه بنجاح 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فهدالادهم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> غيري الإمتداد من wmv إلى rar ثم فكي الضغط عادي


 
جزاكم الله خيرا تم التحميل


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Jamal (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك




يرجى من الاخوة رفع الملف على موقع اخر
الموقع محجوب


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اخواني الاعزاء ترفعوا المحاظرات على الميديا فاير الداعم للاستكمال


----------



## أحبك في الله (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/8qSKPc4J/3_online.html


----------



## tygo_m2 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سبورت قال:


> ألف ألف شكر لك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و رجاءا رفع المحاضرات على موقع اخر بخلاف موقع الميجاابلوود


 

اخي العزيز روابط جميع المحاضرات الخاصة بالاساسات و الدورة الاخرى الخاصة بالبلاطات والكمرات

تجدها على هذا الرابط الذي قام احد الاخوة باعادة رفع المحاضرات عليه وهو على الموقع الراقي الشهير الميديافاير mediafire 

وسوف تجد فيه رابطين الاول باسم FoundatonDesignCourse 

وهو الخاص بروابط محاضرات الاساسات 

والثاني باسم StructuralDesignCourse 

وهو الخاصة بالدورة الاولى التي تتكلم عن البلاطات والكمرات

الرابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 3
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8qskpc4j/3_online.html





tygo_m2 قال:


> اخي العزيز روابط جميع المحاضرات الخاصة بالاساسات و الدورة الاخرى الخاصة بالبلاطات والكمرات
> 
> تجدها على هذا الرابط الذي قام احد الاخوة باعادة رفع المحاضرات عليه وهو على الموقع الراقي الشهير الميديافاير mediafire
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hamody52 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير عنا واعانك


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*أسئلة إلى المهندس الفاضل م/إبراهيم ؟*

1) [FONT=&quot]كنا قد تعلمنا فى الكلية أثناء دراسة الأساسات وأنواعها المختلفة أنه لا يجوز التأسيس على منسوب سطح الأرض الطبيعية و أنه يجب عمل أساسات المنشأ على *عمق *[/FONT]*d*[FONT=&quot] من سطح الأرض الطبيعية ( فلماذا يجب أن يكون مسوب التأسيس على عمق [/FONT]d [FONT=&quot] من سطح الأرض الطبيعية؟ وهل فى الكود المصرى ما يحدد ذلك / نرجو توضيح هذه الجزئية من الكود المصرى؟)[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
2) [FONT=&quot]أرجو من حضرتك شرح الجزء الخاص (بفواصل الهبوط والتمدد والإنكماش)الخاصة بالأساسات وتوضيح ما نص عليه الكود المصرى فى ذلك ؟ بمعنى آخر متى يتم اللجوء إلى عمل هذه الفواصل وماهى الإشتراطات فى ذلك ؟[/FONT]


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*سؤال عند الكود المصرى ؟*

كنت بسأل هل هناك كود مصرى يتحدث عن حصر الكميات للعناصر الإنشائية المختلفة ( الكمرات والأعمدة والبلاطات )؟

كنا قد درسنا فى مادة إدارة المشروعات جزء يختص بهذه النقطة وهى حصر الكميات 
أفيدوتى أفادكم الله ؟
​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة للمحاضرة الثالثة هل توضع قيم ال b و هي عرض الأساس قيم افتراضة لأنه في المعمل لن نكون قمنا بتصميم الأساس و معرفة عرضه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ان كان الأساس منفصل و عرض القواعد مختلف فايهما نأخذ الأكبر ام الأصغر في المنحنيات التي نحصل منها علي اجهاد التربة المسموح؟؟ و كذلك ما العرض اذا كان الأساس لبشة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذى مهندس ابراهيم
لو ممكن حضرتك ترفع على mediafire او 4shared
لان فى مشكلة فى ال megaupload
وشكرا مرة اخرى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_hnyshwky قال:


> 1) [FONT=&quot]كنا قد تعلمنا فى الكلية أثناء دراسة الأساسات وأنواعها المختلفة أنه لا يجوز التأسيس على منسوب سطح الأرض الطبيعية و أنه يجب عمل أساسات المنشأ على *عمق *[/FONT]*d*[FONT=&quot] من سطح الأرض الطبيعية ( فلماذا يجب أن يكون مسوب التأسيس على عمق [/FONT]d [FONT=&quot]من سطح الأرض الطبيعية؟ وهل فى الكود المصرى ما يحدد ذلك / نرجو توضيح هذه الجزئية من الكود المصرى؟)[/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> 2) [FONT=&quot]أرجو من حضرتك شرح الجزء الخاص (بفواصل الهبوط والتمدد والإنكماش)الخاصة بالأساسات وتوضيح ما نص عليه الكود المصرى فى ذلك ؟ بمعنى آخر متى يتم اللجوء إلى عمل هذه الفواصل وماهى الإشتراطات فى ذلك ؟[/FONT]


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الكود المصري ص 5 الجزءالثالث الأساسات الضحلة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

eng.m.abdo قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذى مهندس ابراهيم
> لو ممكن حضرتك ترفع على mediafire او 4shared
> لان فى مشكلة فى ال megaupload
> وشكرا مرة اخرى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميع الحلقات مرفوعة على الفورشير والميديافير بالاضافة للميجا ابلود فى روابط مجمعة فى اول الموضوع


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جميع الحلقات مرفوعة على الفورشير والميديافير بالاضافة للميجا ابلود فى روابط مجمعة فى اول الموضوع


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على الارشاد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحبك في الله (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/7HTHUihf/4_online.html

*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 4
> http://www.4shared.com/file/7hthuihf/4_online.html
> 
> *



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## botek_2010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع وشكرا على رابط الميدفاير:15:


----------



## botek_2010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يحميك ياريت دورة فى مشاريع اساسات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

botek_2010 قال:


> ربنا يحميك ياريت دورة فى مشاريع اساسات


 

عنوان الدورة التي عليها حضرتك الآن 
*دورة لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري /ابراهيم كريم - بروابط متعددة*


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (28 نوفمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> اخي العزيز روابط جميع المحاضرات الخاصة بالاساسات و الدورة الاخرى الخاصة بالبلاطات والكمرات
> 
> تجدها على هذا الرابط الذي قام احد الاخوة باعادة رفع المحاضرات عليه وهو على الموقع الراقي الشهير الميديافاير mediafire
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جدا با بشمهندس على مجهود حضرنك 
م/ اسلام هندسة شبرا


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (28 نوفمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الكود المصري ص 5 الجزءالثالث الأساسات الضحلة


شكرا ً جزيلا على المعلومة والتوضيح 
​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم الملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 5 للاساسات
وجاري رفع المحاضرة بفضل الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## اين333 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*رجاء*

السلام عليكم يا هندسه اشكرك على المجهود الرائع ولكن انا استفد منك كثير ارجو من سيادتكم تنزيل برنامج ساب والسيف لانى حاولت تنزلهم ومش عارف انا اثق فيك ارجو تنزيلهم وكمان يا ريت تعمل لنا دوره تشرح لنا فيها تلك البرامج لان اسلوبك سهل وجميل رجاء يا هندسه ترفعهم على ميديا فير اشكرك من كل قلبى 
مهندس وليد رضوان طالب علم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اين333 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا هندسه اشكرك على المجهود الرائع ولكن انا استفد منك كثير ارجو من سيادتكم تنزيل برنامج ساب والسيف لانى حاولت تنزلهم ومش عارف انا اثق فيك ارجو تنزيلهم وكمان يا ريت تعمل لنا دوره تشرح لنا فيها تلك البرامج لان اسلوبك سهل وجميل رجاء يا هندسه ترفعهم على ميديا فير اشكرك من كل قلبى
> مهندس وليد رضوان طالب علم


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
رابط تنزيل السيف

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200308.html#post1717556

رابط عن 
*كـــــل مــــا يـــخـــص التصميم والتحليل بالبرامج الهندسية الرئيسية ....* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156822.html

رابط تنزيل الساب مقدم من م الأستشاري \ ابراهيم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229374.html


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> رابط تنزيل السيف
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200308.html#post1717556
> ...


كل الشكر لحضرتك ومجهودك الرائع جعله الله بميزان حسناتك
الف شكر علي تعاونك الفعال بالدورة


----------



## layth77 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذي ابراهيم نشكر جهودكم الجبارة في انارة طريق العلم امامنا وبالحق ان هذه المحاضرات من اروع المحاضرات التي ممكن ان نراها لما نراه من الاسلوب السلس والممتع في نفس الوقت.
استاذنا لي في فقرة الركائز (ولو انه سابق لاوانه ) نص الكود المصري حلسب مااذكر ان المسافة بين مراكز الركائز هو 3d فاين يمكن ان اجد هذه الفقرة ضمن الكود الامريكي والبريطاني والسبب اني وجدت المسافة في مشروع اعمل علية هي 80 سم علما ان الركائز 35*35سم (وهو قياس غير متداول كثيرا لدينا في العراق) اما التسليح
فهو 8 ×25ملم وبطول 12 متر وهذا ايضا كثير جدا ايضا نرجوا رايك في هذا ولو بشكل سريع 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم 
المهندس ليث السلامي 
ملاحظة: ان الذي مفترض من المصمم ان تتحمله الركيزة لا يتجاوز 30 الى 35 طن فقط


----------



## layth77 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذي ابراهيم نشكر جهودكم الجبارة في انارة طريق العلم امامنا وبالحق ان هذه المحاضرات من اروع المحاضرات التي ممكن ان نراها لما نراه من الاسلوب السلس والممتع في نفس الوقت.
استاذنا لي في فقرة الركائز (ولو انه سابق لاوانه ) نص الكود المصري حلسب مااذكر ان المسافة بين مراكز الركائز هو 3d فاين يمكن ان اجد هذه الفقرة ضمن الكود الامريكي والبريطاني والسبب اني وجدت المسافة في مشروع اعمل علية هي 80 سم علما ان الركائز 35*35سم (وهو قياس غير متداول كثيرا لدينا في العراق) اما التسليح
فهو 8 ×25ملم وبطول 12 متر وهذا ايضا كثير جدا ايضا نرجوا رايك في هذا ولو بشكل سريع 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم 
المهندس ليث السلامي 
ملاحظة: ان الذي مفترض من المصمم ان تتحمله الركيزة لا يتجاوز 30 الى 35 طن فقط


----------



## layth77 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

علما ان الركيزة مصبوبة في المعمل وتنطرق في الموقع وناسف على الاطالة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 5 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DMY559KE
وجاري رفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 5 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IGCJ0RJD
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 5 للاساسات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=igcj0rjd
> والله ولي التوفيق





الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 5 للاساسات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=dmy559ke
> وجاري رفع الجزء الاول من المحاضرة
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اين333 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

الف مليون شكر على انك ساعدتنى على تنزيا السيف والان يتم تنزيل الساب شكرا يا اخى العزيز وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## badrbadr2006 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا يامهندس ابراهيم علي المجهود الرائع وحضرتك رجعتنا تاني لمحاضرات الكليه واتمني من حضرتك وضع الروابط علي ميديا فير


----------



## محمود مدكور (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مدكور باشا قال:


> بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ابراهيم
> 
> ارجو من سيادتكم اعطائى بعض النصائح انا مازلت طالب واريد الاستفاده من خبره حضرتك لتحقيق اقصى استفاده من الدراسه وارجو توضيح مدى العلاقه بين الدراسه والعمل فى المواقع وتصميم المنشاءات وما هى النصائح التى تجعل المتخرج كفء عند تخرجه
> ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر
> ...


_ ارجو الرد_​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
أرجو من حضرتك بعد الانتهاء من محاضرات أنواع التربة ذكر بعض الملاحظات عن تربة الاحلال والاشترطات الواجبة فيها ..
ولك عظيم الشكر سلفا ....
*_


----------



## القمر الهندسي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/fUEeNECJ/5_online.html


----------



## *$* م.هــدى *$* (1 ديسمبر 2010)

1000 شكر لك يا باش مهندس
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

لي عودة باذن لله للاطلاع على كافة الروابط ,,


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمات الشكر تعجز من ان توفيك حقك استاذنا الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك و دفع عنك كل مكروه و زادك بسطة في العلم و المال و الصحة ان شاء الله


----------



## Eyadko (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لك من جميع مهندسي جامعة المنصورة كل التقدير والشكر
اللهيعينك 
اعطينا وامددنا بالزخيره ياراعي الوطن الهندسي


----------



## خالد ابوحسين (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس ابراهيم شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 ديسمبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 5
> http://www.4shared.com/file/fueenecj/5_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة بس للاسف الرابط مش شغال مش عارف ليه


----------



## اين333 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر وامتنان*

اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انت علمتنا اننا نسأل من فضلك برنامج الساب والايتاب بعد عملية التسطيب يتم فتح البرنامج ويطينى تلك الرسالة ارجو الافاده من فضلك license not foud !
sentinel m error #17
probably no servers running
program will terminate
ok
ارجو الافاده ولو من احد المشرفين اللى دلينى من قبل على مكان تنزيل البرامج وشكرا 
مهندس وليد طالب علم


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اين333 قال:


> اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انت علمتنا اننا نسأل من فضلك برنامج الساب والايتاب بعد عملية التسطيب يتم فتح البرنامج ويطينى تلك الرسالة ارجو الافاده من فضلك license not foud !
> sentinel m error #17
> probably no servers running
> program will terminate
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه الرسالة تدل على ان البرنامج غير مرخص
وعادة لو نزلت هذه البرامج ستجد ملف كراك أو باتش وتقوم بنسخه لمجلد البرنامج قبل تشغيل البرنامج
وهو للساب
C:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\SAP2000 14
وللإيتاب
 C:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\ETABS 9
ثم تشغله وتختار patch 
ولو أحببت أن ارفق لك الباتش للبرنامجيين والإصدارات التي لدي هي
SAP2000 Version  14.2.2
و ETABS Version 9.7.1
وأسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الشكر لكم جميعا ولمروركم الكريم 
واعتذر عن تاخيري لرفع محاضرات الأساسات ( استكمال انواع التربه وحسابات الهبوط الخاصه بالاساسات وكيفيه تحديد اجهادات التربه )
واعتذاري لانشغالي الشديد وباذن الله وفضله نتواصل يوم الاحد القادم باذن الله
دعواتكم وشكرا لكم جميعا
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mrtariq (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اين333 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على اهتمامك*

اشكرك بشده اخى العزيز من فضلك ارجو ان ترسلهم لى مع الشرح وايضا auto cad 2010 وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## doha_4all (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مش هقدر اقولك غير ان ربنا يجازيك خير عن كل الى انت بتعمله دا و يجعله يارب يارب فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (3 ديسمبر 2010)

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ من باقى ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
اعانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اللـــــــه ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
وجزاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اللـــــــه خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عادل ج (4 ديسمبر 2010)

في الحقيقة شرح رائع


----------



## اين333 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه الرسالة تدل على ان البرنامج غير مرخص
> وعادة لو نزلت هذه البرامج ستجد ملف كراك أو باتش وتقوم بنسخه لمجلد البرنامج قبل تشغيل البرنامج
> وهو للساب
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا يا ريت يا اخى تبعثهم لى مع patch auto cad وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه الرسالة تدل على ان البرنامج غير مرخص
> وعادة لو نزلت هذه البرامج ستجد ملف كراك أو باتش وتقوم بنسخه لمجلد البرنامج قبل تشغيل البرنامج
> وهو للساب
> ...





اين333 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا ريت يا اخى تبعثهم لى مع patch auto cad وجزاك الله خيرا



أنا مستعد لرفعهم لك ولكن يجب أن تتأكد من الإصدار الذي لديك لأن الباتش يختلف لكل إصدار وكذلكpatch auto cad  تريده لأي إصدار 2002 أو 2003 أو .....2010 كلهم موجودين انت حدد بس


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله لكل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## احمد القرفان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع ولكن اسال هل تواجد فى هذا الصرح الهندسى القيم مكان للوظائفللمهندسين


----------



## tygo_m2 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذ الغالي مهندس ابراهيم كريم

وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## اين333 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على اهتمامك*



أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> أنا مستعد لرفعهم لك ولكن يجب أن تتأكد من الإصدار الذي لديك لأن الباتش يختلف لكل إصدار وكذلكpatch auto cad تريده لأي إصدار 2002 أو 2003 أو .....2010 كلهم موجودين انت حدد بس


 اشكرك بشده على اهتمامك etab v 9.2
sap2000 v12.2
auto cad 2010


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب*



اين333 قال:


> اشكرك بشده على اهتمامك


لا شكر على واجب والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه
ومهما فعلت فلن أوفي للملتقى والزملاء جزءاً بسيطاً من فضلهم علي 



اين333 قال:


> etab v 9.2


وجدت رابط على الملتقى
 *Etabs 9.2.0 Crack* 




اين333 قال:


> sap2000 v12.2


رابط التحميل من هنا 
وكلمة المرور لفك الضغط 
www.damasgate.com




اين333 قال:


> auto cad 2010


وجدت رابط على الملتقى
من المهندس القدير حسان2 هنا
وتنسخه في جهازك في
C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2010

وهذا موضوع آخر
 *اقدملكم اوتوكاد 2010 autocad 2010 +keygen* 

وهذا رابط على الميديا فير هنا

جربهم ولو ما اشتغلوا اخبرني لأنه يوجد لدي غير هذه الكراكات لأتوكاد 2010 ويعمل ولكنه على هارديسك خارجي وغير موجود لدي حاليا فلو احتجته سأرفعه لك
وإذا احتجت شيء جرب خاصية البحث وستجد أشياء كثيرة
وفقك الله لكل خير
ودعواتك


----------



## tygo_m2 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على السلامة استاذ ابراهيم طولت الغيبة عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس طالب البلو (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> بفضل الله تعالي اعلن عن بدء دورة هامه لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم عبد السلام


 

thank you very much


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة عاوزين نطمن على المهندس إبراهيم 
من فضلكم لو حد يعرف أخباره يطمنا عليه لأنه متغيب عنا بقاله فترة 
​


----------



## leader2010 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## محمد مم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله لنا في علمكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_hnyshwky قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا جماعة عاوزين نطمن على المهندس إبراهيم
> من فضلكم لو حد يعرف أخباره يطمنا عليه لأنه متغيب عنا بقاله فترة ​


 


الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الشكر لكم جميعا ولمروركم الكريم
> واعتذر عن تاخيري لرفع محاضرات الأساسات ( استكمال انواع التربه وحسابات الهبوط الخاصه بالاساسات وكيفيه تحديد اجهادات التربه )
> واعتذاري لانشغالي الشديد وباذن الله وفضله نتواصل يوم الاحد القادم باذن الله
> دعواتكم وشكرا لكم جميعا
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
اخي الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم لم يتاخر - له مشاركه يوم 2-12- يقول فيها انه مشغول بعض الوقت يعني من 4 ايام فقط - ياريت نعطي له فرصه يؤدي عمله الخاص وفي نفس الوقت نعطي فرصة للاخوة الاعضاء يراجعوا المحاضرات بتركيز اكبر وفهم اعمق 
حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع 

وارجو الا تغضب من كلامي هذا - لان تحميل المحاضرات وتسجيلها والتجهيز لها يستغرق وقت كبير جداً -فلا نتعجل الاخ ابراهيم حتي لا يؤثر هذا علي عمله 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## مش لاقي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## م.ايهاب البستنجي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذة الجهود الطيبة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه 
ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


----------



## almohandesw (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليون سلامة عليك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم
باذن الله تخف و ترجع معانا تاني


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
> اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


 

شفاك الله وعافاك يا اخ ابراهيم


----------



## سبورت (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف ألف سلامة يا باشمهندس ابراهيم يا محترم


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم ان يشفيك وان يمحو خطاياك 
والله افتقدناك يبش مهندس


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم ربى العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويعافيك


----------



## layth77 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليون سلامة استاذ ابراهيم


----------



## toforward (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شفاك الله وعفاك يا مهندس إبراهيم وتقوم إنشاء الله بالسلامة 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نريد الباقى وشكرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون سلامة لانك من اعظم ما وجدتهم


----------



## quty (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليون سلامه يامهندس ابراهيم وربنا يديم عليك الصحة والعافية دائما ابدا. بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك


----------



## اين333 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللهم اشفى*

اللهم رب الباء ازل عن اخونا الباء اللهم اشفى وانت الشافى اشفى اخونا المهندس ابراهيم اللهم امين


----------



## محمود مدكور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف سلامه مهندس ابراهيم وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ألف مليون سلامة*



الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته اعتذر عن انقطاعي فترة لتعبي ومروري بظروف صحيه
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري وليتواصل العمل باذن الله يوم الجمعه القادم
> اخوكم مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام


الحمد لله على سلامتكم
ونرجو دوام الصحة والعافية​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك*


----------



## عادل ج (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر لك يا مهندس ابرهيم
لكن اسأل عن الديك الذي يصيح من بدأ المحاضرة وحتى نهايتها


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون سلامة على اخى الكريم والغالى ابراهيم كريم وان شاء الله بدعائنا وحبنا ليك ربنا هسشفيك وترجعلنا بالسلامة بس تريح نفسك شوية لأنك بتتعب اوووووووووووووووووووى اوووووووووووووووى ويا رب اللى حسدك هو اللى يمرض وانت تخف يا اخويا :34:


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك يامهندسنا العظيم م / إبراهيم


----------



## Al-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يشافيك ويشفي مرضى المسلمين ,,,, آمين


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بحبك جدا يا باشمهندس ابراهيم انته فعلا جعلت منا طلبه متميزين وربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا خير دوراتك فعلا مفيده اكتر من الى بندرسه فى الكليه


----------



## m711 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## large_arch (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب ويجزيك كل خير عن المعلومات القيمة دي .. وانا نويت من الوقتي ان شاء الله اني اتعلم منك اهم نقطة وهي نشر العلم واوهبه لوجه الله تعالي ولك اجر هذه النية ان شاء الله لما أعملها لأن من سن سنة حسنة وانا هسن سنتك دي ان شاء الله .. ربنا يرزقك العلم وينفعك بيه ويقدرني اني اعمل زي حضرتك كده .. ربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## عصام صايغ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كفارة الف سلامة ليك ياباشمهندس وربنا يواليك ويملاك بالعافية ( يارب اشف المهندس ابراهيم واملأه بالعافية اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين)


----------



## عصام صايغ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لاحظت ان العديد من الزملاء الكرام يريدون رفع المحاضرات عا الميديافير مع ان المهندس ابراهيم او احد الزملاء بارك الله فيه قام برفع المحاضرات كاملة عالميديا فير علي الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?om1skrf0zxvl5#1,1
لكن مع ذلك ساقوم برفع المحاضرات منفصلة علي نفس الرابط ومن مكتبة الاستاذ ابراهيم جزاه الله خير وعافاه
المحاضرة الاولي
http://www.mediafire.com/?kda8c88slibqzq8
المحاضرة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?scxqo62oyd1368j
المحاضرة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?af21fk1isa75kaa
المحاضرة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?59oagzu1c28xj5q
المحاضرة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?3l20ehrc9j9gjzh
المحاضرة السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?stbpqzbx9dirs4h
لااعلم اذا ابتدرت الرفع انا ام ان هناك من قام بهذا قبلي علي كل جزاءه الله خير من فعل ذلك قبلي ولي اجر محاولة المساعدة
ارجو من كل من يطلع علي هذه المشاركة ان يساعدني باعادة رفع شروح المهندس هيثم المنسي لبريمافير 6 التي حذفت من المنتدي وحبذا ان كان ذلك عا الميديا فير وكان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## lovesemsem (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم
لكنى اود ان اسال سؤال عن برنامج السيف
عندى قاعدة عليها شد وحليتها على السيف.....قال لى احد الاخوة خلى البرنامج مايجبشى عليها شد وهى خاصية فى السيف
انا عملت دة فعلا من خلال non linear (allow uplift) بالفعل مفيش شد على القاعدة بس دة على حساب ايه؟
المساحة مازدتش ولا حتى قيم العزوم زادت بالعكس دة اصبحت قليلة جدااااااااا
طب ايه اللى حصل؟؟ ياريت حضرتك توضح مثال عن قاعدة عليها شد على السيف وبارك الله فيك مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اين المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## Eyadko (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شفاك الله مهندسنا السكره المهندس ابراهيم
ارجو من الله ان تكون في اتم صحة واحسن حال
يارب ترد علينا المهندس ابراهيم
فانه استودعنا اياك فردنا لبعض
رده علينا فكما كان يقول دائما
استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع عنده الودائع


----------



## دار التصميم (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يشافيك ويشفي مرضى المسلمين ,,,, آمين*
واتمنى من اى زميل يعرف عنوان المهندس ابراهيم ان يطمئنا عليه​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم طمئناعلى المهندس ابراهيم واشفيه يارب ياريت ياجماعة لوحد عارف عن المهندس ابراهيم حاجة يطمئناويكون له جزيل الشكر


----------



## motafa (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا لسؤالكم عني وباذن الله سنتواصل بالمحاضرات بداء من بعد غد واعتذر لانني مريت بتعب شويه وبعدها انشغلت بمشروع مهم كنت مستعجل عليه ارجو قبول اعتذاري وكل الشكر لمن دعي لي بالشفاء او سال عني بغيابي وانا علي وعدي وعهدي معكم بالتواصل طالما بالعمر بقيه 
وشكرا لكم الف شكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا لسؤالكم عني وباذن الله سنتواصل بالمحاضرات بداء من بعد غد واعتذر لانني مريت بتعب شويه وبعدها انشغلت بمشروع مهم كنت مستعجل عليه ارجو قبول اعتذاري وكل الشكر لمن دعي لي بالشفاء او سال عني بغيابي وانا علي وعدي وعهدي معكم بالتواصل طالما بالعمر بقيه
> وشكرا لكم الف شكر



حمداً لله علي السلامه يا اخ ابراهيم 

والف سلامة عليك ياريس 

وريح نفسك شويه ولا تحملها فوق طاقتها - يعني براحتك - الاخوة يهمهم انك تكون بخير اولا واخيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (17 ديسمبر 2010)

صدقت يااخي mohy_y2003
فنحن سعداء جدا بعوده اخينا العالم ابراهيم


----------



## اين333 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله*

_الحمد لله انك طمنتنا عليك يا هندسه ونسال الله ان يوفقك ويسدد خطاك وتصل الى ما تتمنى _


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد لله علي سلامتك اخانا الفاضل م ابراهيم 
وفقك الله لكل خير و نحن لسنا علي عجلة من امرنا


----------



## نورالرحمن8121978 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*استاذنا الغالي مهندس ابراهيم
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله على سلامتك 

والله افتقدناك كثيرا وخفنا عليك وكل زملاء الدورة التي نقيمها في شركتنا يدعون لك بالصحة والعافية بارك الله فيك 

الكل بانتظار دروسك العظيمة والكل يشعر بالسعادة انك بخير
 ونحن على أحر من الجمر خاصة واننا وصلنا في دورة شركتنا للحلقة 46
ونتوق ان نتعلم منك الكثير كما وعدتنا

جعل الله مثواك الجنة
*​


----------



## almohandesw (17 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سلاااااام و الله بجد المنتدي كان ناقصه حاجة 
الف حمدا و شكرا لله علي سلامتك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم 
بجد و الله كلنا كنا قلقانين علي حضرتك و مفتقدينك معانا


----------



## toforward (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامة حضرتك 
وفعلاً المنتدى كان من غير حضرتك ملوش طعم وربنا ما يحرمنا منك أبداً
ويارب تكون بوافر الصحة والعافية دائماً على طول وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عصام صايغ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الف حمدالله علي السلامة 
الف حمدالله علي السلامة 
الف حمدالله علي السلامة


----------



## layth77 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله كثيرا على سلامتك استاذنا ابراهيم وفعلا مثل ما قال بعض الاخوة المنتدى كان ناقصه الجوهرة مالته ندعوا لك دائما بالموفقية يا استاذنا .....تحياتي


----------



## التوأم (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا لسؤالكم عني وباذن الله سنتواصل بالمحاضرات بداء من بعد غد واعتذر لانني مريت بتعب شويه وبعدها انشغلت بمشروع مهم كنت مستعجل عليه ارجو قبول اعتذاري وكل الشكر لمن دعي لي بالشفاء او سال عني بغيابي وانا علي وعدي وعهدي معكم بالتواصل طالما بالعمر بقيه
> وشكرا لكم الف شكر



الحمد لله على سلامتك يا هندسة واسال الله ان يتم عليك الصحة والعافية . كلنا فعلا متشوقين الى شرح حضرتك بس المهم صحتك وانهاء عملك اولا لكى تكون خالى البال عند الشرح هههههههه


----------



## essam awad11 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## izzeldin (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم متع استاذنا الجليل المهندس ابراهيم كريم بالصحة والعافية ,,ونسالك ان توفقه في كل خطوة ,,وتجعل مجهوده الجبار هذا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك ياباشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## ahmed morsy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد الله على السلامه وربنا يطمنا عليك ديماوجعل الله مجهودك العظيم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*حمد لله علي سلامتك اخانا الفاضل م ابراهيم ...
وفقك الله لكل خير...*


----------



## taher farag (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ازيك مهندس ابراهيم ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة لينا والله نحن فى امس الحاجة لتلك المواضيع انا اعمل فى مكتب استشارى فى مدينه ابوظبى وخاصة العين وقد قررت بلديه ابوظبى على كل المهندسين الاستشاريين اجتياز امتحان لاخذ الرخصة لمزاولة التصميم الانشائى والامتحان هو اجتياز الكود الامريكى والكود ibc فى الزلازل والرياح ولا يتم تقديم اى معاملة الا بعد اجتياز المهندس الامتحان لذا تم تعيين مهندسين من المعهد الامريكى للكود فى بلديه العين للتاكد من تطبيق الكود على احسن وجه وسيتم البدء بالعمل بالكود يوم 1/1/2011 لذا تكلمت مع مهندسين البلدية على موضوع الدورة التصميم الخاصة بك وسيتم الاعلان عليها فى البلديه لجعل المهندسين يقتدوا بها وخاصة بعد ان اخبرتهم انك سوف تشرح الكود الامريكى بعد المصرى وابدوا تريحبهم بالفكرة فنناشدك يا مهندس ابراهيم انا لا تحرمنا من عطائك الفياض والمثمر وان يجعل عملك خالصا لوجه الله ونحن فى اشتياق لتكملة الدورة لاننا فى حاجة ماسة اليها لان الاختبارات صعبة جدا ولا نعرف من اين نبدا فى الكود الامريكى اتكلم نيابة عن المهندسين المصريين فى ابوظبى وكلنا فى شوقا اليك ومعرفة الجديد منك وشكرا على جميع الاعمال التى قدمتها لنا فى المنتدى


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (22 ديسمبر 2010)

نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يحفظك لنا يا مهندسنا الكبير ومعلش احنا متشوقين لباقى محاضرات حضرتك لان حضرتك بصراحة طمعتنا فيها باسلوبك الجميل فى الشرح


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ...
> أرجو من حضرتك بعد الانتهاء من محاضرات أنواع التربة ذكر بعض الملاحظات عن تربة الاحلال والاشترطات الواجبة فيها ..
> ولك عظيم الشكر سلفا ....
> *_


باذن الله حاضر تحت امركم جميعا وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات وستكون بفضل الله غدا مساء علي المنتدي 
ولكم جميعا التحيه الف شكر


----------



## tygo_m2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك استاذي العزيز الغالي 

نور المنتدى بوجودك والله قلقنا عليك كثير 

اسأل الله القدير ان يحفظك وان يديمك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## هشام الزائدي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (25 ديسمبر 2010)

فى إنتظارك يا بشمهندس إبراهيم 
وألف حمد لله على سلامتك


----------



## Eyadko (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اعانك الله مهنسنا
زعيم المهندسين العرب​


----------



## احمد مناحي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم و وفققكم الله دائما لإفادة اخوانكم


----------



## بوش (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوكم افيدوني عندم قمت بتنزيل دورة التصميم الانشائي السابقة للمهندس ابراهيم المحاضرات بداية من المحاضرة السادسة تعمل كصوت فقط دون صورة فما هو سبب ذلك علما بانني استخدم 

windows media player في عرض المحاضرات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

المحاضرات شغالة صوت وصورة واكيد العيب عندك فى الكودك اللى حضرتك شغال علية غيرة بالاحدث وجربة هيشتغل باذن الله


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

> *ارجوكم افيدوني عندم قمت بتنزيل دورة التصميم الانشائي السابقة للمهندس ابراهيم المحاضرات بداية من المحاضرة السادسة تعمل كصوت فقط دون صورة فما هو سبب ذلك علما بانني استخدم
> 
> windows media player في عرض المحاضرات وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


*المحاضرات شغالة صوت وصورة واكيد العيب عندك فى الكودك اللى حضرتك شغال علية غيرة بالاحدث وجربة هيشتغل باذن الله*​


----------



## eng_hno (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا

وجزاك الله خيرا

تقبل خالص تحياتي

م . هنادي خالد


----------



## mostafa816 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عن هذا العمل كل خير


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن فى قمة التشويق لاستكمال الدورة اللهم يسر لمهندسنا الكبير امرة وارزقة من حيث لا يحتسب


----------



## omarnasreldeen (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اسأل الله عز وجل ان تكون بخير حال يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ياريت حضرتك تطمنا عليك


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر للمهندس الكبير إبراهيم كريم 
و أسإل الله يجزيك الجنة ويجعلك من رفقاء النبي الكريم
والله شرح عسل 
منتضرين المزيد
الله يكون في عونك ويوفقك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع بعضا من الوقت حتى يعاود نشاطه مرة اخرى ان شاء الله

وذلك لاتاحة الفرصة لموضوع آخر للتثبيت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اعتذر عن تاخيري برفع المحاضرات وقد قمت برفع محاضرة الاساسات رقم 6 علي دورة التصميم الانشائي لاعتقادي بان المحاضرات تم الغاء رابطها وبحثت الي ان وجدتها 
رابط المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات هنا وأتمني من الله عز وجل لكم جميعا الصحه والسعادة
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K9BMWD9K
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19WKFZO8
واسال الله التوفيق وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 50 لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 6


----------



## محمود مدكور (31 ديسمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيهم بشمهندس ابراهيم _
_ارجو اعاده تثبيت الموضوع_​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اعتذر عن تاخيري برفع المحاضرات وقد قمت برفع محاضرة الاساسات رقم 6 علي دورة التصميم الانشائي لاعتقادي بان المحاضرات تم الغاء رابطها وبحثت الي ان وجدتها
> رابط المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات هنا وأتمني من الله عز وجل لكم جميعا الصحه والسعادة
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 6 للاساسات
> ...





الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> مرفق لحضراتكم ملف المستخدم بشرح المحاضرة رقم 6



تمت الاضافة
كما تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع لمعاودة نشاطه مرة اخرى
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عام جديد وعطاء مستمر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## king of rap (1 يناير 2011)

يرجى وضع الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ،
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## دار التصميم (1 يناير 2011)

حمد الله علي السلامة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 يناير 2011)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## الامبراطور2006 (2 يناير 2011)

نورت المنتدى والله لك وحشة


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## king of rap (2 يناير 2011)

يرجى وضع الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ،
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 يناير 2011)

*يرجى وضع الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ،
وشكرا لكم جميعا*​


----------



## omarnasreldeen (2 يناير 2011)

حمد لله على سلامتك


----------



## zabadius (2 يناير 2011)

ياريت حد من الاخوان يرفع المحاضرة السادسة علي الميديا فير او فور شير وشكراً


----------



## almohandesw (2 يناير 2011)

المحاضره السادسه لدورة الاساسات علي الميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dbtu61boh87szzh​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يناير 2011)

almohandesw قال:


> المحاضره السادسه لدورة الاساسات علي الميديا فاير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dbtu61boh87szzh​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## leader2010 (3 يناير 2011)

حمدا علي سلامت حضرتك 
وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهود حضرتك


----------



## أحبك في الله (3 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 6 
http://www.4shared.com/file/UXtpzhKV/6_online.html


----------



## م. اسعد (3 يناير 2011)

مجهود طيب تشكر عليه 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة اعاد الله عليكم كل عام جديد وانتم بخير وسعادة 
وكل الشكر للسادة الزملاء الذين شرفوني بالدورة او تكرموا بالسؤال عني عند غيابي لكم جميعل كل الشكر
ومنهم السادة المهندس اسعد والمهندجسه اقرأ وارتقي والمهندس احمد كمال حسنين
والمهندس almohandesw والسيد المهندس leader2010 والسيد المهندس احبك في الله والسيد المهندس محمد البغدادي والسيد المهندس محمد السعيد علي وكل الاخوة والزملاء الافاضل كل واحد باسمه ولو ظللت اكتب اسماء ما اكتفيت كل الشكر ليكم جميعا ودائما اسعد بوجودكم معي 
والله المستعان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 يناير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 6
> http://www.4shared.com/file/uxtpzhkv/6_online.html



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة اعاد الله عليكم كل عام جديد وانتم بخير وسعادة
> وكل الشكر للسادة الزملاء الذين شرفوني بالدورة او تكرموا بالسؤال عني عند غيابي لكم جميعل كل الشكر
> ومنهم السادة المهندس اسعد والمهندجسه اقرأ وارتقي والمهندس احمد كمال حسنين
> والمهندس almohandesw والسيد المهندس leader2010 والسيد المهندس احبك في الله والسيد المهندس محمد البغدادي والسيد المهندس محمد السعيد علي وكل الاخوة والزملاء الافاضل كل واحد باسمه ولو ظللت اكتب اسماء ما اكتفيت كل الشكر ليكم جميعا ودائما اسعد بوجودكم معي
> والله المستعان



كل عام وانت طيب وبالف سلامة اخي ابراهيم ونحمد الله علي سلامتك 

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الجناينى 2 (3 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على ها المجهود الكبير


----------



## taher farag (4 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا زعيم المهندسين العرب عندى سوال انا الان بحفر تربه رمليه جهد التربة =2 وعند الحفر وقبل عمل الاساسات اخبرنى احد المهندسين بعمل احلال للتربة بتربة قويه سماكتها 30 سم قبل صب الاساسات العاديه فهل هذا الكلام صحيح مع ان تقرير التربه لم يذكر هذا الكلام


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



taher farag قال:


> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا زعيم المهندسين العرب عندى سوال انا الان بحفر تربه رمليه جهد التربة =2 وعند الحفر وقبل عمل الاساسات اخبرنى احد المهندسين بعمل احلال للتربة بتربة قويه سماكتها 30 سم قبل صب الاساسات العاديه فهل هذا الكلام صحيح مع ان تقرير التربه لم يذكر هذا الكلام



العبرة هنا بقيمه اجهاد تحمل التربه وقيمه الاجهادات الناتجه عن الاحمال المؤثرة علي المنشأ واذا كانت الاجهادات المؤثرة علي المنشأ اقل من اجهاد تحمل التربه لا داعي ابدا لعمل تربه احلال اسفل الاساسات وتكتفي فقط بدك التربه اسفل الاساس وياريت حضرتك تقولي قيمه زاويه الاحتكاك الدخلي للتربه كام حتي يتسني لي الرد بوضوح
ولك التحيه


----------



## saalaam (5 يناير 2011)

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا بش مهندس

والله العظيم دا انت بتعمل عمل جبار,


----------



## weehdaty (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح تفصيلي للاساس المنفصل (Isolated footing)
وشكرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (5 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



weehdaty قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن شرح تفصيلي للاساس المنفصل (isolated footing)
> وشكرا


باذن الله اخي الكريم ساقوم بعمل شرح مفصل لكل انواع الاساسات وتصميمها وتقدري الهبوط لها والقيم المسموح 
وباذن الله ستكون البدايه بالاساسات المنفصله
ولك التحيه


----------



## ابو سلطانf (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا عضو جديد.... واتقدم بطلب خاص للأستشاري ابراهيم وعام لجميع اعضاء الملتقى والطلب هو اريد بحث بعنوان((تأثير الانواع المختلفة من الاساسات على قدرة تحمل التربة))
ولكم جزيل الشكر.....
((((((((((((((((((((( كان الله في عون العبد ما داد العبد في عون اخية))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## أشرف البطريق (5 يناير 2011)

*بارك لك م ابراهيم في وقتك وجهدك وجزاك خيراً 

*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (6 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ابو سلطانf قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا عضو جديد.... واتقدم بطلب خاص للأستشاري ابراهيم وعام لجميع اعضاء الملتقى والطلب هو اريد بحث بعنوان((تأثير الانواع المختلفة من الاساسات على قدرة تحمل التربة))
> ولكم جزيل الشكر.....
> ((((((((((((((((((((( كان الله في عون العبد ما داد العبد في عون اخية))))))))))))))))))))))


اخي الكريم انا ليس عندي تقرير مفصل عن هذا انما عندي معلومات تخص هذا الموضوع وتشرحه بفضل الله بعمق شديد وساجعل المحاضرة القادمه بالاساسات للتنويه عن هذه الجزئيه لاحساسي انك فعلا محتاج مثل هذه المعلومات واسال الله عز وجل التوفيق


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (6 يناير 2011)

*ربنا معاك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا 
شكرى اليك*


----------



## quty (6 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا للمهندس ابراهيم ولي طلب اود معرفة مقدار القيم المسموحة للهبوط المتفاوت بين القواعد بانواعها المختلفه حسب الكود المصري او الامريكي لانه يوجد مبني به قواعد منفصله وقواعد شريطية وبعض الاعمده اسفلها خوازيق انا اعلم انه لايفضل التاسيس علي انواع مختلفه من الاساسات لنفس المبني ولكن هذا هو الواقع. برجاء الرد بسرعه ان امكن
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو سلطانf (6 يناير 2011)

شكراً استشاري ابراهيم على الاهتمام..
انا اريد هذا البحث ضروري..وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل يارب وجعله الله زخرا لك وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير د. ابراهيم 
وعودا حميدا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (7 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن لو حضرتك تعرف رابط تحميل كتب الاستاذ الكبير الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد او اى حد يعرفه ياريت يقولنا على الرابط لو سمحتوا


----------



## ضرك (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يناير 2011)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن لو حضرتك تعرف رابط تحميل كتب الاستاذ الكبير الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد او اى حد يعرفه ياريت يقولنا على الرابط لو سمحتوا



_*الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد من أفضل الدكاترة المتخصصين وقد أثنى على البشمهندس ابراهيم سلفا فى اقرار بالعرفان لكتبه ومجهوداته ...
ولكن أخى الفاضل كتب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد سحبها على الاسكانر سيكون بالتاكيد صعب جدا على صاحبه وبالتأكيد هيفك الكتاب وهيتبهدل منه ...
وحقوق الطبع للمكتبة أكيد مش هتلاقى نسخة الكترونية لأى كتاب ..
فأحسن حل اشترى الكتاب اللى انت تحتاجه فى أى جزء ..
ممكن يكون غالى شوية بس يستحق ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ...*_


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (8 يناير 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد من أفضل الدكاترة المتخصصين وقد أثنى على البشمهندس ابراهيم سلفا فى اقرار بالعرفان لكتبه ومجهوداته ...
> ولكن أخى الفاضل كتب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد سحبها على الاسكانر سيكون بالتاكيد صعب جدا على صاحبه وبالتأكيد هيفك الكتاب وهيتبهدل منه ...
> وحقوق الطبع للمكتبة أكيد مش هتلاقى نسخة الكترونية لأى كتاب ..
> فأحسن حل اشترى الكتاب اللى انت تحتاجه فى أى جزء ..
> ...


السلام عليكم ورجمه الله وبركاته فعلا كلام حضرتك سليم وللاسف انا ماعنديش السلسله كامله وامتلك الاساسات فقط ولكن سابحث مع ادارة المنتدي كيفيه توصيل هذه السلسله القيمه لكم جميعا


----------



## سامو جاك (8 يناير 2011)

طلب للمهندس ابراهيم 
ياريت حضرتك تشرح لو عندي عمود استيل وعمود خرسانة موجودين ف قاعدة مشتركة


----------



## alfarooq2008 (10 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> بفضل الله تعالي اعلن عن بدء دورة هامه لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم عبد السلام​
> والدورة ستتناول تصميم كافه الاساسات باختلاف انواعها (سطحيه وعميقه ) مدعمه بامثله وشرح وافي باذن الله تعالي لانواع التربه وتصنيفها طبقا لتحملها والتجارب المطلوبه لها والهبوط وحساباته ومشاكل التربه واسلوب التغلب عليها وتصميم الحوائط الساندة واتزانها والسملات والميدات الرابطه بين القواعدة وتصميم القواعد المرتكزة علي خوازيق وطرق تصميم هامات الخوازيق والوسادة الكابوليه وسملات الهامات والكثير من المعلومات التي تفيد كل مهندس باذن الله تعالي وفضله
> ...


 فقط الصوت الذي اشتغل عندي لمــاذا و كيف استطيع اشغل الفديو ؟؟ الرجاء الرد


----------



## سماتش (10 يناير 2011)

و الله مجهود غير عادي بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## tygo_m2 (11 يناير 2011)

اهلا اخي العزيز alfarooq2008

فقط نزل برنامج media player classic فهو افضل مشغل وتقريبا يشغل جميع الامتدادات 
وانا شخصيا اعتمد على الله ثم عليه في تشغيل هذه الدروس الرائعة او غيرها 

فقط ابحث في الغوغل عن اسم البرنامج وحمله


----------



## mahood (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حويزي (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## 22ahmed222 (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله شكرا وجعلك سببا فى تقدم مستوى مهندسى العرب يا مخلص


----------



## مصطفي إدريس كبير (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ الباشمهندس ووفقه الله تعالي ورفع اسمه واطال عمره 
وكما لايفوتني ان أشكر القائمون علي أمر هذا المنتدي الرائع وأجزم صادقا بأنني إشتركت حديثا في هذا الملتقي ولكني لا أسطيع ان أعبر عن مدي امتناني واعجابي به إلا أن أقول وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حويزي (13 يناير 2011)

* جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## taher.medany (14 يناير 2011)

*انا كان ليا سؤال برا الموضوع شوية 
انا كنت عايز حضرتك تدلني على الاكواد المصرية الهامة بانسبة لمهندس تصميمي وتنفيذي حديث وكذلك الكتب الهامة التي تفيدني في التصميم او التنفيذ ؟ وياريت المكان اللي ممكن اشتريها منة بسعر كويس يعني معرض كتب او كدة؟
وشكرا وتقبل مني سؤالي الخارج عن الموضوع لكن انا محتار وقلت اسال حضرتك*​


----------



## alsoghier (14 يناير 2011)

*ممكن ان نعرف متى يتم استكمال باقى المحاضراتو ربنا معاك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا 
شكرى اليك*​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (14 يناير 2011)

بانتظار الباقى يا هندسه


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (16 يناير 2011)

بانتظار الباقى ياهندسة


----------



## saidelsayedab (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> بانتظار الباقى ياهندسة


باذن الله حاضر تحت امرك واعتذر لتاخري نظرا لانشغالي بتصميم بعض المشاريع 
وغذا باذن الله رفع محاضرة خاصه بالاساسات وهي من المحاضرات المهمه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## alsoghier (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اولا سؤال الى المهندس ابراهيم
هل دورة التصميم السابقه والحاليه كافيه ليصبح المهندس المدنى قادر على اقتحام سوق العمل دون ان يتعرض الى مشاكل اذا التزم بما جاء فيها ويصبح ملم بكل جوانب التصميم .
*جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## أبوالصقور (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيير على المجهود الرائع
سائلآ الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
ياأرحم الراحمين


----------



## محمد معتز (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (19 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



alsoghier قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا سؤال الى المهندس ابراهيم
> هل دورة التصميم السابقه والحاليه كافيه ليصبح المهندس المدنى قادر على اقتحام سوق العمل دون ان يتعرض الى مشاكل اذا التزم بما جاء فيها ويصبح ملم بكل جوانب التصميم .
> *جزاكم الله خير*​


اخي الكريم
المام المهندس بجوانب التصميم مهم جدا وهذا يعطي المهندس ثقه بقراراته بالموقع وبالتالي يبني شخصيه بالموقع في التعامل مع المقاولين او المكاتب الاستشاريه وبمرور الوقت علي المهندس بالموقع وكثرة المشاكل التي يواجهها وكذلك تعامله مع عملاء مكتبه الذين يكلفونه بعمل كل هذا يعطص المهندس خبرة في اكتمال شخصيته العلميه وشخصيته العامه 
واكستاب المهندس مهارات التصميم الصحيح والحكم الصحيح علي المنشأ الذي يقوم بتنفيذه والمامه بكل ماهو جديد بتخصصه ستكون للمهندس القدرة علي خوض سوق العمل بصورة جيدة جدا 
ولك ان تتخيل كيف يمكن لمهندس لايملك من كلمه الهندسه غير اسم مهندس هل هذا ينجح ؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابه صعبه بالسوق داخل مصر لانه للاسف هناك قله قليله من المهندسين يستعملون الكذب بتصرفاتهم ويملكون القدرة علي خداع عملاءهم وتجدهم يعملون بصورة اكثر من جيدة وبيعمل اخطاء هندسيه فادحه تستوجب سحب لقب مهندس منه ؟؟؟ ولكن للاسف 
وبالنهايه لن يصح الا الصحيح ولن يبقي غير من يجتهد ولكل مجتهد نصيب 
اعمل ما عليك
الالمام بتخصصك نظريا وعمليا 
اعمل بكل جد واجتهاد وليكن الصدق هوة طريقك
تعلم من كل ماتجدة من علم يدرس من مهندس اقدم منك تعمل معه من حداد تعمل معه من نجار تعمل معه لا أحد يكبر علي العلم
ستجد بمرور وقت قصير انك تثقل فنيا وكذلك يتتطور اسلوب معاملتك مع العملاء وستصبح ناجحا وتكون لديك القدرة علي الوقوف علي قدمك بسوق العمل ولا تجعل الكسب المادي هو الهدف باول حياتك
واسال الله لي ولك ولكل الزملاء التوفيق


----------



## hardyheart (19 يناير 2011)

أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع وفي اتنظار المزيد إنشالله.


----------



## انور السادات (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وصراحة ان مستنى الحلقات اللى جيه بفارغ الصبر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 7 للاساسات
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GRBXNF64
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KCJ4923D
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 7 للاساسات
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 7
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=grbxnf64
> رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 7
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## احمد حسين سري (20 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 7 للاساسات
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 7
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=grbxnf64
> رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 7
> ...


 بارك الله فيك ..... شكراا


----------



## عيسي2008 (20 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر علي هذا المجهود العظيم 
وجزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يناير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

تحياتى لحضرتك اخى الكريم م / ابراهيم كريم وبصراحة مطلقة وحشتنا بجد واتمنى من الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويجازيك على كل ما تفعله من خير ويا رب ما تنقطع محاضرات حضرتك ابدا ابدا فنحن دائما فى انتظارك ونبحث عنك اولا باول لاننا نشتاق اليك اولا ولاسلوبك فى التعامل ونصائحك الغالية ثانيا ولعلمك المفيد جدا ثالثا وتقبل تحياتى ... اخوك احمد مجدى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2011)

_*المحاضرة صوت بس يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ... نرجو منك اعادة الرفع ...
وممكن تكون المشكلة عندى ...أرجو الافادة من الزملاء ....
*_


----------



## engsalman81 (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عن شباب المهندسين خيراً


----------



## احمد حسين سري (21 يناير 2011)

الرجاء أعادة رفع المحاضرة السابعة لأنها لا تعمل


----------



## majdiotoom (21 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم ابراهيم


المحاضره 
audio
نتمى اعاده رفعها video


----------



## عيسي2008 (21 يناير 2011)

من قضلك يابشمهندس ارسال باقي المحاضرات والتصميم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الوورد المستعمل بشرح المحاضرتين رقم 7 و رقم 8 للاساسات
وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 7 مرة اخري للزملاء علي رابط واحد
وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 8 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الاتوكاد المستعمل بشرح المحاضرتين رقم 7 و 8 للاساسات 
وجاري رفع المحاضرتين
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## majdiotoom (21 يناير 2011)

اكرمك الله وزادك من نعيمه


----------



## احمد حسين سري (21 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> مرفق لحضراتكم ملف الوورد المستعمل بشرح المحاضرتين رقم 7 و رقم 8 للاساسات
> وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 7 مرة اخري للزملاء علي رابط واحد
> وجاري رفع المحاضرة رقم 8
> والله ولي التوفيق


 ألف شكر يا باشمهندس ... وربنا يجعل تعبك معانا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم رابط اخر للمحاضرة رقم 7 ملف واحد فقط
http://www.4shared.com/file/U0UnrSc9/__7.html
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

مرفق لحضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 8 للاساسات بملف واحد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFA67PIS
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> مرفق لحضراتكم رابط اخر للمحاضرة رقم 7 ملف واحد فقط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/u0unrsc9/__7.html
> والله ولي التوفيق





الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> مرفق لحضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 8 للاساسات بملف واحد
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=dfa67pis
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحبك في الله (22 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 7
http://www.4shared.com/file/ws6bfBpQ/7_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (22 يناير 2011)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 8
http://www.4shared.com/file/-jpamb_l/8_online.html

*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يناير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 7
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ws6bfbpq/7_online.html





أحبك في الله قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة رقم 8
> http://www.4shared.com/file/-jpamb_l/8_online.html
> 
> *



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zabadius (22 يناير 2011)

can anyone upload lecture no.8 on mediafire because the file is damge when i downloaded from 4shared plz


----------



## كريم فتحي (22 يناير 2011)

please need your help by uploading all files on MEDIAFIRE to complete downloading


----------



## civilengineer2010 (22 يناير 2011)

ألف الف شك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم والله هو العالم كم استفدنا من هذه المجموعة


----------



## aslam99 (22 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## layth77 (23 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## JAJA1 (23 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
أولا مشكور جدا جدا حضرة المهندس إبراهيم على الخدمة العظيمة التي تقدمها للأمة الإسلامية والعربية، وقد أعجبني أسلوب تعاطيك مع الدروس رغم أني جزائري ونحن درسنا الكود الجزائري المستقى من الكود الفرنسي، وعلى كل حال جزاك الله خيرا.
ثانيا لدي سؤال بسيط فقط: أرجو توضيح معنى أساس جاسئ وأساس مرن (أريد إعطاء أمثلة واقعية، يعني أمثلة عن كلا النوعين من الاساسات على أرض الواقع وكيف يتم اختيار النوع المناسب)
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



بلحاج بن زيان عبد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
> أولا مشكور جدا جدا حضرة المهندس إبراهيم على الخدمة العظيمة التي تقدمها للأمة الإسلامية والعربية، وقد أعجبني أسلوب تعاطيك مع الدروس رغم أني جزائري ونحن درسنا الكود الجزائري المستقى من الكود الفرنسي، وعلى كل حال جزاك الله خيرا.
> ثانيا لدي سؤال بسيط فقط: أرجو توضيح معنى أساس جاسئ وأساس مرن (أريد إعطاء أمثلة واقعية، يعني أمثلة عن كلا النوعين من الاساسات على أرض الواقع وكيف يتم اختيار النوع المناسب)
> وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك و بكل اهل الجزائر الكرام ويشرفني دائما وجودك بيننا اخ وزميل عزيز
وباذن الله بالمحاضرة القادمه مثال تفصيلي لما تريد
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الأخ الاستشاري إبراهيم، وفي انتظار المحاضرة بفارغ الصبر، أعانك الله.


----------



## zabadius (24 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت اللي عندو محاضرة رقم 8 ياريت يرفعها تاني عشان عند فك الضغط بيدي corrupt file


----------



## مستر ممادو (24 يناير 2011)

ثانك جدا على الموضوع اند تقبل مروري


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي طلب من حضرة المهندس إبراهيم كريم ألا وهو: الحرص والتأكيد في كل مرة على ربط جميع العناصر المشروحة بما يناسبها في أرض الواقع، إضافة إلى إعطاء القواعد والقيم المرجعية التي على أساسها نحكم بقبول أو رفض القيمة المحسوبة في أي نوع من الحسابات والاختبارات (قيم الهبوط، الميول، وخاصة ما يتعلق بالخوازيق) ولك مني خالص التقدير ومعذرة على إتعابك معنا.
في انتظار تجاوبكم ومع السلامة.


----------



## أحبك في الله (25 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 8
http://www.4shared.com/file/-jpamb_l/8_online.html


----------



## sherry engineer (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا المهندس ابراهيم وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (27 يناير 2011)

ياريت حد يا اخوان يرفع المحاضرة السابعة على موقع غير ال 4 share 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zabadius (28 يناير 2011)

عشانك يامهندس عمران رابط المحاضرة السابعة على ميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?of4c8sjo8y0592l

ياريت حد من الاخوان يرفع المحاضرة رقم 8 علي ميديافير عشان مش عارف انزلو من 4shared


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا رابط الحلقة الثامنة على الميديا فاير لمن طلبه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?yqotpi3d8apa7kp


----------



## zabadius (28 يناير 2011)

شكراً مهندس بلحاج علي اهتمامك


----------



## ابوحاتم79 (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كمال محمد عزيز1 (29 يناير 2011)

*www.kamalhamaziz.com*

لا استطيع الحصول على الموضوع المدرج لعدم وجود الروابط 
دلني على الحل رجاء
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم،
الأخ كمال لم أفهم طلبك، أرجو توضيح الكلام حتى نستطيع مساعدتك.


----------



## مهندسة حديثة (30 يناير 2011)

مرحبا كيف بدي ادخل على موضوع الأساسات واحمله


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (30 يناير 2011)

لا أدري ما هي مشكلتكم بالضبط، الاستاذ واضع الروابط في أول المشاركة (أول صفحة) ويقوم بإضافة المحاضرات الجديدة تباعا على نفس الصفحة، فلا أدري ما مشكلتكم بالتحديد.


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اخواني الافضال وزملائي الكرام اعتذر لعدم التواصل معكم الفترة الماضيه نظرا للظروف التي مرت بها مصرنا الحبيبه وخلال ثورة الحريه والكرامه كان النت مقطوع عن كافه انحاء الجمهوريه ولم يعود النت للعمل غير اليوم فقط فالتمسوا لي العذر وباذن الله نستكمل ما بداناه علي خير حيث ان الدورة مازلت امامها الكثير والكثير لان ما مضي لايتعدي ثلث الدورة التي اخطط لها ولكم التحيه وخالص الامنيات 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عادل ج (3 فبراير 2011)

الله يحفظكم من كل سوء


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (3 فبراير 2011)

سلمك الله من كل سوء وجميع أهل مصر


----------



## محمود مدكور (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
اللهم انصر مصرنا الحبيبه


----------



## m m a (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (4 فبراير 2011)

اللهم انصر مصرنا الحبيبه


----------



## m m a (4 فبراير 2011)

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين


----------



## m m a (4 فبراير 2011)

اللهم احفظ مصرنا الحبيبه وجميع اهلها


----------



## m m a (4 فبراير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## m m a (4 فبراير 2011)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 فبراير 2011)

اللهم احفظ وطننا مصر العظيمة


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينوزر يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## doha_4all (6 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يفتح عليك و يزيدك من علمه و يجعله فى ميزان حساتك 
اّمين يا رب


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (6 فبراير 2011)

موضوع هاااااااااااااااايل مشكور للمجهود


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً، كثيراً


----------



## خالد السامرائي (9 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## محمود عبدالله عريش (9 فبراير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز والله يعينك على الخير


----------



## goldbeeerg (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يبارك لحضرتك
و في انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## amefight (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## JAJA1 (9 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## سورين (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخ ابراهيم وكثر الله من أمثالك على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد شورة (10 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed arfa (12 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خيرا*​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

باذن الله وفضله غدا نعاود رفع واستكمال المحاضرات
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> باذن الله وفضله غدا نعاود رفع واستكمال المحاضرات
> والله ولي التوفيق


 
مبروك النصر و وقوفنا علي اول الطريق
بارك الله بكم استاذنا الفاضل 
متابعين مع حضرتك بامر الله


----------



## saad elmancy (13 فبراير 2011)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس ابراهيم ،وربنا يعينك على مجهوداتك العظيمه وتفيدنا بالمزيد ان شاء الله.........
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله...................


----------



## layth77 (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 فبراير 2011)

*انت عالم من علماء الهندسة*

تحياتى لأخى الكريم المتميز م / ابراهيم كريم واحب اقولك اشتقنا لمحاضراتك المشوقة الممتعة اكثر من انها مفيدة علميا وعالميا :30: وننتظرك دائما بكل حب وفخر ... شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (15 فبراير 2011)

أنعم الله عليك بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح أخى الكريم وبارك الله لك على هذا المجهود الطيب
:20:


----------



## ابراهيم مقلد (15 فبراير 2011)

ابتكار مثقاب جديد لحفر الخوازيق الميكانيكية يمكنة عمل قواعد متكررة للخازوق بطريقة سهلة حدا وذلك لخوازيق الاحتكاك كما يعطيها نصيب من الارتكاز بحيث ان البروز لايزيد عن ثلاثة ارباع قطر الخازوق


----------



## ابراهيم مقلد (15 فبراير 2011)

ارجو تعريفى بعض الشركات التى يمكن ان استسمر هذا الاختراع فيها


----------



## حبة رمل (16 فبراير 2011)

من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا شكرا استاذ


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (16 فبراير 2011)

فى انتظار الباقى يا زعيم المهندسين العرب


----------



## msh_soul (16 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ابوميدا (19 فبراير 2011)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم جزاكم الله خير على كل المجهود لقد استفدت كثيرا من دورة الآساسات الى غاية المحاضرة رقم( 8) ولكنني لست أدري اين التكملة أرجو ان تدلنيها والله خير الجازين .أخوكم من الجزائر


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اعتذر عن التاخر بتسجيل المحاضرات ورفعها بالدورتين لما مرت به مصرنا الحبيبه من احداث للثورة البيضاء وجعل الله مصر بلد امنا 
والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 9 للاساسات وجاري تسجيل ورفع باقي المحاضرات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03XZAOQ5
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم عنا خيرا
نسئل الجميع ان نجتهد في مواصلة الدعاء لأخواننا في ليبيا فهم في اشد الحاجة للدعاء الآن


----------



## أحبك في الله (21 فبراير 2011)

للأسف يا بشمهندس ناس كتير مش هتعرف تشغل أخر حلقة عشان حضرتك رافعها بإمتداد camrec مش avi
ولازم برنامج camtasia studio عشان يشتغل الملف
ياريت لو حضرتك تحولها ل avi وترفعها تاني بعد إذنك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اعتذر عن التاخر بتسجيل المحاضرات ورفعها بالدورتين لما مرت به مصرنا الحبيبه من احداث للثورة البيضاء وجعل الله مصر بلد امنا
> والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 9 للاساسات وجاري تسجيل ورفع باقي المحاضرات
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03xzaoq5
> والله ولي التوفيق



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير
بس لو سمح البش مهندس يرفعها مرة ثانية لأنها بامتداد لا أعرفه
جزاكم الله كل خير
وشكري موصول أخي وأستاذي إبراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 8 مرة اخري 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W3M6B1Q2
بامتداد avi
بدلا من القديمه للتسهيل علي الاخوة الزملاء 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحبك في الله (22 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 8 مرة اخري
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=w3m6b1q2
> بامتداد avi
> بدلا من القديمه للتسهيل علي الاخوة الزملاء
> والله ولي التوفيق


المحاضرة رقم 8 مرفوعة بالفعل من قبل
حضرتك المشكلة في المحاضرة رقم 9


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 9 للاساسات بامتداد avi
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3F1AZL1W
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس إبراهيم ، وسدد خطاك .


----------



## midobeso88 (23 فبراير 2011)

ورقم 7 لو سمحت هى كمان بامتداد غريب وشغلتها مفيش صوره صوت بس وممكن اعر ف فاضل كام محاضره لانى فى الدراسه مش بفتح نت ونفسى يكونو عندى كلهم قبل الدراسه


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (24 فبراير 2011)

Please Eng. Ibraheem or any one 
can you upload the lectures on another website like mediafire because megaupload is not working in Saudi Arabia
and many thanks in advance


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 فبراير 2011)

في المرفقات رابط تحميل برنامج camtasia v 7 وكمان ال serial 
ممكن بيه تشغل الأمتداد camrce 
وممكن تضغط علي الملف وتختار extract ------> to avi


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 فبراير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/397857_


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 فبراير 2011)

أسف هذا هو رابط الملف المرفق
http://www.4shared.com/document/4fUQpljS/camtasia.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (24 فبراير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 9
http://www.4shared.com/file/Z_FXpYkC/9_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 فبراير 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> الي حضراتكم المحاضرة رقم 8 مرة اخري
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=w3m6b1q2
> بامتداد avi
> بدلا من القديمه للتسهيل علي الاخوة الزملاء
> والله ولي التوفيق





الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 9 للاساسات بامتداد avi
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3f1azl1w
> والله ولي التوفيق





أحبك في الله قال:


> رابط المحاضرة رقم 9
> http://www.4shared.com/file/z_fxpykc/9_online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (24 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## layth77 (25 فبراير 2011)

جزيل الشكر وعودة مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## omarnasreldeen (27 فبراير 2011)

ياريت حد يا اخوانى يرفع المحاضرة التاسعه على الميديا فاير
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abu_nazar (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي واستاذنا الحبيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اننا عندما نتابع هذه الحلقات تكون بيننا وبينك مودة منبعها الصدق الذي نراه بالعلم والمجهود الذي تبذله نسال الله العظيم ان يمد في عمرك ويعينك ويبارك في وقتك وان يفتح عليك برزقه الحلال اللهم امين


----------



## omarnasreldeen (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس كريم ولو سمحت عندى استفسار مهم جدا
فى بعض الاحيان فى البيوت القديمة اللى الناس اصحابها ميعرفوش الاساسات اتعملت علشان تشيل كام دور بيلجئوا الى مهندسين او الى فنيين وافاجأ ان الفنى بيبص فقط على الشداد ويقول ممكن تبنوا ادوار اخرى بامان لذلك عندى لحضرتك سؤال هو انا كمهندس لو تم وضعى فى مثل هذا الموقف ايه الخطات اللى باتبعها والاشياء اللى بتاكد منها علشان اعرف ان المبنى هيستحمل ادوار اخرى ولا لأ
وعندى استفسار اخر وهو ان احد الاهالى عندنا عنده بيت على ناصيتين ارضى ودور واحد علوى وخد رأى احد الاشخاص وقاله ممكن تبنى دور ثانى بامان وبعد مرور عدة اشهر شعر صاحب البيت انه يهتز فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة
ارجوا المعذرة للاطاله 
وشكر الله لك


----------



## eng-ali86 (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Sniper x (1 مارس 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## Sniper x (1 مارس 2011)

:78:


----------



## pixer (2 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الكرام......
رجاء الاعتماد على mediafair لأن 4 share اصبح ممل ولايدعم برامج التحميل
وشكرا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (2 مارس 2011)

فى البداية احب اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الدوره الرائعه وعلى المجهود الجبار اللى بيبذله لاتمام الدوره على اكمل وجه

وانا كمهندس فى بكالوريوس السنادى اتعلمت كتير جدا من حضرتك واكتسبت معلومات كتيره من الدوره الرائعه دى

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الكبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عليوة (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 


اشكر المهندس ابراهيم على الدوره الرائعه وعلى المجهود الكبير اللى بيبذله لاتمام الدوره على اكمل وجه

اسال الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة 


المهندس ابراهيم بيرفع محاضرتين وهيبقوا بكرة على المنتدى ان شاء الله 




جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الكبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alhindi_33 (3 مارس 2011)

نايس ياهندسه:2:


----------



## engineer.medo43 (4 مارس 2011)

رجاء ان يكون رفع المحاضرات على روابط ميديا فاير او اى رابط مباشر يدعم الاستكمال لان روابط الفورشيرد سيئه للغايه ولا اعلم سبب واحد لرفعها على مثل هذه الروابط طالما الجميع يشكو منها ولا يريدها
واكرر ثانية خالص شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس ابراهيم على الدوره الرائعه وعلى مجهوده الجبار الذى يبذله من اتمام الدوره على اكمل وجه


----------



## هيثم البطل (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع والحرص على افادة الجميع ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yosif09 (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك في رزقك وعملك وجعلك من المعصومين من النار ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## boushy (6 مارس 2011)

نرجو من الله ان تكون بخير وصحة الاستاذ الكريم ابراهيم


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير واحترام


----------



## anass81 (7 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم

سوف أقوم بإغلاق الموضوع لحين عودة المهندس ابراهيم 

عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع على ان يعاد تثبيته مرة اخرى ان شاء الله عند معاودة نشاطه

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## pixer (2 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لدورة التصميم اهم نقاط الصميم كان الغرض الاساسى منها كيفية الحل على البرامج الهندسية بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى. مع حل مثال وهو مالم يتحقق حتى الان .لان الباشمهندس /ابراهيم توسع جدا فى الدورة بحيث انة لم يعد يستطيع الوفاء بها .وضاع الغرض الاساسى منها.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

pixer قال:


> بالنسبة لدورة التصميم اهم نقاط الصميم كان الغرض الاساسى منها كيفية الحل على البرامج الهندسية بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى. مع حل مثال وهو مالم يتحقق حتى الان .لان الباشمهندس /ابراهيم توسع جدا فى الدورة بحيث انة لم يعد يستطيع الوفاء بها .وضاع الغرض الاساسى منها.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى - م ابراهيم متغيب تقريبا منذ الاحداث الاخيرة بمصر
لعل مانع وجوده خيرا ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى - م ابراهيم متغيب تقريبا منذ الاحداث الاخيرة بمصر
> لعل مانع وجوده خيرا ان شاء الله
> ...


 المهندس ابراهيم رجل كريم وانا متاكد ان الاحداث الاخيره فى مصر اصابته بالامل والخوف 
لان المسئوليه فى دمه والخير للوطن هدفه ومقصده فهو الان يراقب مابعد الثوره وخوفه على الوطن الذى يعشقه لاتقلقوا فهذا الرجل قادم قريبا


----------



## اللبيس (2 أبريل 2011)

نرجو الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يكون استاذنا المهندس ابراهيم بخير حال وان يطمئننا عليه او اي احد قريب منه يبين لنا اسباب انقطاعه حتي نطمئن عليه 
وشكرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## m_sweedy (13 أبريل 2011)

نرجوا حذف مشاركات الشكر لكى يقل عدد الصفحات حتى يتسنى لنا متابعة الموضوع الى حين عودة المهندس ابراهيم بالسلامة ان شاء الله​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.. تم التحميل


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (18 أبريل 2011)

نحن منتظرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ولن نيأس ابدا من عودة استاذنا الكبير


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (18 أبريل 2011)

احنا كلنا اشتقنا لك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم اعانك الله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك وربنا يابارك فى عمرك دى احسن صدقه جاريه علم ينتفع به


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (18 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم واحنا هنفضل منتظيرررررررررررين مهما اتاخرت


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (18 أبريل 2011)

*اين انت يا مهندس ابراهيم*

[نسال الله تعالى ان تكون فى كامل الصحه والعافيه ونحن منتظرين الجديد
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## اللبيس (18 أبريل 2011)

نريد ان نطمئن علي المهندس ابراهيم
هل احد يعرف عنه شيئ 

ارجو الرد


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (18 أبريل 2011)

لماذا لايخرج علينا المهندس ابراهيم ويطمئن معتصمى منتدى المهندسين
خوفا من تدهور الاوضاع الامنية للمنتدى والاستمرار فى الاعتصام حتى يتم تعديل مسار الدورة
و عمل استفتاء عام لمهندسى المنتدى للبدء فورا فى التحليل بالبرامج الهندسية او استكمالها كما هى


----------



## eng md (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي الشروح الجميلة بس ياريت باقي المحاضرات


----------



## محمد مم (21 أبريل 2011)

الشعب يريد عودة المهندس إبراهيم


----------



## م.الزعبي (21 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا مهندس :75:


----------



## نيودريل (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديما2 (22 أبريل 2011)

اعانك الله يا اخ ابراهيم علي هذا المجهود وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك وجزاك خيراً عنا وعن كل الاعضاء 
في انتظار محاضراتك الممتعة :20:


----------



## porto (26 أبريل 2011)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## badr1960 (26 أبريل 2011)

فلابد ان يستجيب القـــــــدر


----------



## badr1960 (26 أبريل 2011)

*شكراا جزيلا*​


----------



## omarnasreldeen (30 أبريل 2011)

الله اعده الينا عاجلا غير اجل 
آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2011)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> الله اعده الينا عاجلا غير اجل
> آمين يا رب العالمين



امين

الموضوع مغلق لحين عودة م.ابراهيم بالسلامة


----------



## omarsh (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعك بعلمك والمسلمين امين امين امين


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (8 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (14 يونيو 2011)

يا رب قرب البعيد


----------



## Eyadko (14 يونيو 2011)

اين انت ياحبيبي


----------



## Eyadko (14 يونيو 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (7 يوليو 2011)

اعانك الله


----------



## Els3id Fathy (25 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا معاك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا 

*


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (25 يوليو 2011)

انا اتصلت بالمهندس ابراهيم ولقيتة قافل تليفونة ياريتاللى عارفة يقولنا اخبارة ايه


----------



## civil-engineer (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رورى سويف (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد سكولز (27 يوليو 2011)

وحشنا اوى الاستاذ الغالى ربنا يرجعه لينا بالسلامة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يوليو 2011)

لا تتعجلوا عودة الاخ ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا - واهتموا بمراجعة محاضراته السابقه وهضمها جيدا لانه بصراحه كان متحامل علي نفسه في رفع المحاضرات وادعوا له بتيسير الامر 
ونحن في انتظار عودته في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## BUILDING (28 يوليو 2011)

الله يرزقك الجنه ...
عندي سؤوال ... انا خاطري اتعلم وشلون اصمم الأساسات 
فهل هذا الشرح كافي لتعليمي .. وشكرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (28 يوليو 2011)

انا بصراحة قلق جدا بشان استكمال المحاضرات


----------



## نبعة المدينة (29 يوليو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا تتعجلوا عودة الاخ ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا - واهتموا بمراجعة محاضراته السابقه وهضمها جيدا لانه بصراحه كان متحامل علي نفسه في رفع المحاضرات وادعوا له بتيسير الامر
> ونحن في انتظار عودته في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله



يا اخي انا لا اعرف ان كثير من الملفات وبعد تحميلها وانتظار الساعات حتى يكتمل التحميل 
يعطيني ان الملف معطوب مثلاً المحاضره 5 +9 ..الزاي عندكم تفتح الملفات هل عندي خطأ معين 
لا اعرف ما السبب وهذا ما يحدث عندي غالباً ارشدوني ما السبب
انا اريد محاضره 5 وكذلك 9..ما العمل


----------



## omarsh (13 أغسطس 2011)

ياجماعة اي حد يطمئنا علي المهندس ابراهيم ارجوكم


----------



## علوب سر (15 أغسطس 2011)

لك الشكر ياهندسة ...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## semoo (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انا لا املك الا ان اشكرك وادعو لك ان يجزيك خيرا عنا


----------



## احمدالزيادي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*الشكر لك انت يا اخ ابراهيم*


----------



## احمدالزيادي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا لو حد يعرف ايه اخبار المهندس ابراهيم يا ريت يمدنا بيها


----------



## hz_sheta (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله يا اخي ابراهيم ... علي مجهودك الرائع ...


----------



## abo moslem (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ ابراهيم عبد السلام


----------



## engsasa (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hassan_smart11 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا عايزاعرف فين باقى المحاضرات الخاصة بدورة الاساست بعد المحاضرة9


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد المحاضرات روعة ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## hk_shahin (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks dear this is great


----------



## zxzx_0007 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس*


----------



## sayed2051 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*والله الدورة دة جاااااااااااااامدة جدااااااااااا
وان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم
ونرجو المزيد
*


----------



## sayed2051 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

@ @ @ @ @ 
@ @ @ @ @ @@
@ @ @ @@@ @@@ @ @ @ @@ @
@ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @
@ @ @ @@@ @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@ @ @ @ 
@ @@@@@ @ @


----------



## احمد48 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد انا نفسى الدورة دى تكمل لانها بجد مرجع لكل مهندس مهما كانت خبرتة

ترجعلنا بالسلامة يا استاذنا وبجد يا جماعة لو حد يعرف اخبار عن المهندس ابراهيم يطمنا


----------



## wassem121 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يحفظك ويديمك ويارب ترجعلنا بالسلامة 
انت مثال يحتذى به 
اشكرك من كل قلبي
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## Elsherif civil (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*:75:


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس ابراهيم وبانتظار الاستكمال


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا يا استاذ ابراهيم


----------



## aymanallam (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*:28: جـــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــيرا :28:
:77::75::20::12::20::75::77:​*


----------



## hmt241 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نرجو من المهندس ابراهيم ان يُكمل هذا العمل وجزاه الله كل خير*​


----------



## remstereo (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وحفظك واعانك على اكمال مابدائته وان شاء الله لن ينقطع عطائك ابدا جعل الله ماتقوم به من خير فى ميزان حسناتك ربنا يقويك ويديك الصحة


----------



## madhima1 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

عمل فوق الممتاز بجد


----------



## HAMAMSY (5 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يثيب ويجزاك خير أخي الفاضل​


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> بفضل الله تعالي اعلن عن بدء دورة هامه لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم عبد السلام​ ربنا يجازيك الف خير انا اديلي سنة قاعدة في البيت و كنت محتاجة استرجع معلوماتي و اتعلم حاجات جديدة


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك الف خير انا اديلي سنة قاعدة في البيت و كنت محتاجة استرجع معلوماتي و اتعلم حاجات جديدة


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك الف خير انا اديلي سنة قاعدة في البيت و كنت محتاجة استرجع معلوماتي و اتعلم حاجات جديدة


----------



## ابو زيار (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس ابراهيم علي مجهودك ووقتك 

بس من فضلك متنساش تكمل لنا محاضرات تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية 

وان شاء الله ربنا يجعل العمل ده في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-sharif (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اقسم يالله ساعت ما بشوف اسم المهندس ابراهبم ان انا ببقه فى قمه السعاده وببقى سعيد اكتر بنا اسمع صوووته ربنا يعينك ويوفقك ويخليك لنا يا ياشمهندي شكرااا ع المجهود الجميل جدا دااا وياريت متغبش علينا كداااا


----------



## ahmedrabi (30 ديسمبر 2011)

حمدا لله على سلامتك ويجعل كل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (31 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## sendbad2011 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (20 يناير 2012)

اسف على السؤال .لكن هل الدوره من تسعه محاضرات ام هناك تكمله علما ان الدوره رائعه والمجهود الذي بذل عظيم من قبل الاستاذ ابراهيم


----------



## فادى الغريب (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## amr awad (20 يناير 2012)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## المهندس احمد خميس (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير نحن نعجز عن قول كلمه الشكر لانها لا تكفى لحضرتك جعل الله هذا الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك يوم العرض


----------



## انور الاستشاري (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا الخبير في وقتك و جهدك و عملك اللهم اجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته
وفقك الله و غفر لك ذنوبك


----------



## bboumediene (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اديب الفهد (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يابش مهندس بس ياريت يكونو عالى المديافيير


----------



## mustafa20099 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يابش مهندس


----------



## حاتم محمد احمد الف (21 فبراير 2012)

ما هي مواصفات ردميات التربة تحت الأساسات .... هل لديكم موضوع عن ذلك؟ خاصة ال p.i و ال cbr ,و ال shear strength 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## mahmoud ward (22 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ده thanks


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 مارس 2012)

للرفع


----------



## عادل مدني (30 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا استاذنا على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير......


----------



## اسامة عبد السلام (30 مارس 2012)

باشمهندس انا محتااااااااااااااااااااااج باقي المحاضرات عشان عندى مشروووووووووووووووووع


----------



## اسامة عبد السلام (30 مارس 2012)

​[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------



## محمد على هندسه (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ابراهيم على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad rezk (30 مارس 2012)

1000 shokr


----------



## zenhass (4 أبريل 2012)

جازاك الله عنا خير ياباش مهندس ابراهيم واسأل الله ان يرزقق رزق واسعا فالدنيا والجنة فالاخرة اللهم برحمتك استجب امين


----------



## leone (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخي الكريم م/ إبراهيم وكلل الله خطاك بالنجاح وجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم


----------



## السيدنصير (9 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## هشام حامول (19 أبريل 2012)

بالله عليكم لو فيه اى محاضرات بعد المحاضره رقم 9


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## easy المحلاوى (3 مايو 2012)

ياريت لوحد من المهندسين عنده المحاضرتين 8 و 9 يرفعهم على الميديافاير وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## المقاول6680 (3 مايو 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا باش مهندس ابراهيم بس يا ريت تهتم حضرتك بالتسعير والمناقصات وكيفيه تحليلها وتسعيرها بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## seshl (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## مهندسة منتقبة (10 يوليو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## engelshaer2010 (15 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير يا بشمهندس إبراهيم


----------



## engelshaer2010 (15 أغسطس 2012)

مهندسة منتقبة قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



اي رابط الذي لا يعمل يا بشمهندسة ؟؟


----------



## نظير البياتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer.ahmed85 (20 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا مهندس ابراهيم وفى انتظارك باءذن الله *


----------



## osama_oo (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه هى الدورة انتهت عن الحاضرة رقم 9 .. ولا لسه فى تكمله للدورة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هاني علي 26 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم وبارك الله فيك وفي امثال حضرتك الذيين يسعون لرضا الله وافاده اخواتهم من المهندسين*


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك واعانك علي فعل الخير​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

فتح الله عليكم فتحة خير لا تسد


----------



## ||refoo|| (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا كل خيير وجعلك من الأبرار وادخلك فسيح جناته لما اعطيتنا مما اكرمك به الله


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (22 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم ممكن روابط ميديا فير لاخر 3 محاضرات


----------



## osama_oo (25 أكتوبر 2012)

باااااااااارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ويااااااااااارب يشفيك ويعافيك ويرفع عنك البلاء ياااااااااارب


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد السيد. (16 ديسمبر 2012)

سلمت يداك الف شكر لحضرتك على المجهود العظيم.


----------



## x01zss (29 يناير 2013)

ارجووووووووووووووووكم اي حد معاه المحاضرة ال 8 وال 9 يرفعهم ارجووووووووووووكم محتاجهم ضروري ارجووووووووووووووووكم شكرااااااااااا


----------



## m31772008 (29 يناير 2013)

هشوف م ابراهيم غدا ان شاء الله وهحاول اجيبلك منه الملفات المطلوبة


----------



## easy المحلاوى (29 يناير 2013)

طمنا عليه وبلغوا سلاماتنا كلنا واعرف هيرجع امته ............... اسال الله ان يشفيه ويغفر له


----------



## x01zss (29 يناير 2013)

m31772008 قال:


> هشوف م ابراهيم غدا ان شاء الله وهحاول اجيبلك منه الملفات المطلوبة



شكرا ليك على مجرد الأهتمام شكرا


----------



## khaled (troy) (8 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ويزيدك من علمة


----------



## عبدالامير بشير (9 فبراير 2013)

الاستاذ الكريم اسال الله العلي القدير ان يحفظكم ويرعاكم على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي نقف له اجلالا ونقول كما قال شاعر الامس
ما الفضل الا لاهل العلم انهم على االهدى لمن استهدى ادلاء
وقدر كل امرء ما كان يحسنه وللرجال غلى الافعال اسماء


----------



## الورد الابيض (9 فبراير 2013)

انا مش عاارفه احملها منن على الموقع ده ممكن تحضرتك تنزلها من على موقع تانى


----------



## Zmalah (14 فبراير 2013)

الفيل ده فيه روابط الدوره عالميديافاير والفورشيرد ,,,,
,
معرفتش احط روابط لان لسه جديد بالمنتدى ولايسمح لى ,,,,


----------



## هشام الموجى (21 فبراير 2013)

عايز اعرف المهندس ابراهيم هيكمل الدورة دى ولا لاء بعد اذنكم


----------



## محمود علام (17 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م/ إبراهيم
يا رب تكمل دورة التصميم و دورة الأساسات


----------



## ahmedhassawey (27 مايو 2013)

اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسنات صاحب الموضوع


----------



## mohamed diad (1 يونيو 2013)

:75::31:الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## ahmed el7yani (14 يونيو 2013)

دوره اكثر من رائعه بارك الله فيك وربنا يجعله ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود علام (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس


----------



## هيثم السيد محمد (12 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعه حد يطمنا علي المهندس ابراهيم هو راح فين


----------



## MASTER GC (18 أغسطس 2013)

هيثم السيد محمد قال:


> يا جماعه حد يطمنا علي المهندس ابراهيم هو راح فين




باريت


----------



## eng_moh_2004 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بداية أود أن أقول اننى احد المهندسين الذين يعملون بالخارج وقد بحثت كثيرا عن دورة مماثلة حيث أعمل لكن بدون فائدة وهأناذا أجد تللك الدورة بما لم أكن اتوقع من كم معلومات رائعة علما باننى حتى الان لم أصل سوى الى المحاضرة العاشرة ولا اجد كلمات أعبر فيها عن مدى امتنانى للمهندس ابراهيم ولكن كل ما املكه هو ان ادعوا الله العضيم ان يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء وأن ينفعنا بك الى يوم القيامة اللهم أغفر له وارحمه عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك وارفعه بعلمه الى أعلى عليين اللهم أمين .


----------



## zine eddine (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا في انتظار استكمال الدورة..
ربنا يخليك لينا مهندس ابراهيم 
سلام عليكم


----------



## king stone (27 يونيو 2016)

*جزاك الله كل خير

ممكن حد يرفع المحاضرة رقم 8 لان الروابط غير صالحة*


----------



## goldbeeerg (3 يوليو 2016)

king stone قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ممكن حد يرفع المحاضرة رقم 8 لان الروابط غير صالحة*




اتفضل يا هندسة http://www.mediafire.com/download/fsbqv2hmmvx5gge/08-Lecture.rar


----------



## emad_ali (28 نوفمبر 2017)

بارك الله بجهودكم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
رابط المحاضرة 8 فيه مشكلة لا يفتح


----------



## Arab Designer (30 نوفمبر 2017)

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنه


----------



## eng atef ahmed (12 سبتمبر 2018)

*السلام عليكم ممكن رابط المحاضرة رقم 10 للمهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام

*


----------



## olma (17 سبتمبر 2018)

نسأل الله عز وجل له الرحمة و لذويه الصبر و السلوان ، إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


----------

